# burns in cat



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

My rescue cat Ivan was caught yesterday in a barn fire. We don't know if its arson yet but this is the fourth fire this week locally.

He went to emergency vet and had metacam,a bath and I have flamazine to apply. He is long haired but I didn't recognise him. He is singed all over. I am worried mainly as his eyes are swollen and shut. His paw pads are sore but he is walking and despite my efforts has jumped off the bed.

After vet visit he ate and has been down again for another bit of tuna n water. Whiskers are gone and i think his lips are slightly swollen. Temp heart rate and breathing ok at vets and i have monitored him all night. 

Any advice or suggestions on meds,food please. I am taking him back again today and was going to ask for antibiotics as a precaution and some oral metacam. He has washed his feet pads and is resting. I am trying to be near but not mither him. My other cat has had to be kept away as didn't recognise him and the overpowering smell. Vet was happy for Ivan to come home. 

Thanks for any ideas Susan


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Susan, poor Ivan  I'm so sorry to hear this has happened  I can imagine how worried you are, I really hope Ivan is going to be ok. 

I'm sorry I don't have any advice re meds, I would see what the vet suggests, sounds like he needs something to help with the soreness and pain, with food it may be better to mash and water down some wet food to make in sloppy, may be easier for him to eat or you could try syringe feeding him, he must be so sore bless him 

Poor Blue must wonder what's happened bless her. 

Sending lots of positive and healing vibes xx

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Your poor boy, how awful. It does sound as if he is coping remarkably well. Can't advise on medication but if it is difficult for him to eat, you could try Liquivite which is like a broth and for cats recovering from illness, trauma etc. He might find this easier and it contains all the nutrients a cat needs. I think it's a matter of time for everything to heal. I hope he gets better soon brave boy.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am trying to avoid reading the net scare stories. He is such a softie and I am struggling to get how he could be snoozing away and not run off. Barn is open sided. When he walked to me i said 'thats not my cat'. I think the long hair saved him. I am going out this morning to look as fire services on site still.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

At least he hasn't got any smoke inhalation damage which is good news so he can't have been in there too long. He may have run but it would only have taken a few sparks to set his fur alight. He's safe, that's what's most important.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Susan how awful. Hope Ivan will make a full recovery.
I would think also he is suffering from shock too. Keeping him in a quiet room might help him.

Positive and Healing vibes to him xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I an watching his breathing rate very carefully. Vet said we might see some evidence of damage in a few days but I am taking hope that he wasn't kept in. Vet thinks his eyes are ok but they are very swollen. I thought last night he was a goner esp eyes. I lost it going into the surgery but I guess nurse training pulled me through. I had soot on my nose when i got home! 

Thanks everyone ...its a great comfort. Blue has come in but skulking around and keeping out of the bedroom. 

X


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Poor kitty  he sounds like a trooper. X


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your boy. I hope he will make a full recovery.

Sending healing vibes to Ivan.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear what's happened 
I don't have any advice, just want to send well wishes to Ivan xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gosh what a dreadful thing to happen - sending Ivan loads of healing vibes poor chap xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Hope your boy recovers very soon


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor Ivan,what a horrible thing to happen,sorry I have no advice to offer .
Sending Ivan lots of positive healing vibes,hope he is feeling better soon .
Blue will be so confused by it all poor girl


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor poor baby!
I'm so sorry. He probably will feel more sore today as the adrenaline wears off from yesterday. Try to keep him as comfortable and peaceful as possible so that he can sleep. He will be exhausted. 
Keeping everything crossed for him.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

maybe try some Rescue Remedy....for both of you!
what an awful thing to happen


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Poor Ivan, I'm so sorry to hear what has happened. Wishing a speedy recovery to your dear boy x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor Ivan. What an awful thing to happen to him poor baby. I am sending positive and healing vibes to him. I really hope he gets well soon. 

Viven xx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Poor baby, Potter&Mystique send healing purrs.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh God that sounds so horrible. Ivan sounds like he's coping with it well. The rescue remedy sounds good. In the meantime, try to see if he'll eat off your hand, if you bring the food to his mouth. It might be easier for him to lick it off than bend forward and eat. 

I'm really hoping the next few days go smoothly and Ivan is on the mend now.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh the poor little man.  What a horrible & scary ordeal for you both.

Moggy Towers send you both lots of healing vibes - you are in our thoughts. 

.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts.

We are at vet 11am. I haven't fed him yet. He had got up jumped off bed n sat on bathroom floor.

I am hoping to bring him home although receptionist mentioned keeping him in. I don't want this unless there is a good reason as he is quiet here. 

Will let you know 

Thanks Susan Ivan n blue x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts.
> 
> We are at vet 11am. I haven't fed him yet. He had got up jumped off bed n *sat on bathroom floor.*
> 
> ...


Is your bathroom floor tiled? If so, he might be finding their cool smoothness soothing on his wee hot body.

.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope all went well at the vets for Ivan. 

Please let us know how he got on xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh no poor Ivan! Hopefully he looks worse than he actually feels, his long fur might have saved him. Could you bathe his eyes I wonder? I do hope all goes well at the vets hun please update us! Soothing cool strokes for Ivan and hugs for you. XXX


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

Reading your post makes me cry I feel like my hearts about to burst I am so sorry for your little cat,if it was arson what a wicked thing to do.
I really can't comment on the meds but as he's on Metacam he should be relatively pain free if he seems like he could do with a higher dose your vet will increase it.
I'll pray for him


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Poor little man. I really really hope all will be well for him.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone

Back from vets after antibiotics jab penicillin and another pain jab. We have cat tramadol, abx eyecream,Manuka honey for feet n flamazine. He opened eyes in car as he hates the car and protested all the way there. Check up next Monday. He has eaten a bit and i would have posted before but we are on bed and he is enjoying strikes and putting his head in my hand....so brave n soft. 

I think bathroom floor is cool to help with pain. Digger knocking barn down now with fire engine still there. Vet said they usually just see burnt paws from a cooker burn. They did say a drip but feel he is okay with me assessing him.tbh if he is okay Monday i will put off visit as he gets upset in the basket and car. 

I will check in with updates.

Thanks again everyone...he is a sweetheart and trying so hard.xxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor Ivan, what a dreadful thing to happen to him :crying::crying::crying:

It sounds like he's on the right path though, all fingers and paws crossed here for a speedy recovery for your brave boy xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad he's as well as he can be. Its amazing what animals can endure. Sending him lots of hugs. xx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Just caught up with this thread I'm so sorry to hear about your poor little man glad that things appear to be heading the right way god bless him. Healing vibes from me and Smudge X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update Susan. 

Keeping everything crossed for Ivan, hope the meds help him, once they kick in hopefully make him feel more comfortable. 

Topping up the vibes and sending (((((hugs))))) xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm very happy he continues to improve. Baby steps. He sounds like a trooper. :thumbsup: x


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

So glad he is improving. Topping up the healing vibes


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh, poor little Ivan. :yikes: So glad he made it out of there and seems to be improving.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Well he has used litter tray and eaten a pouch. Suddenly the malt paste hiding the tramadol isn't so much fun. I gave him pain relief a little earlier as he was showing signs of discomfort. He has taken himself downstairs so after a meal of pill pockets mini babybel n tuna flakes in water with pain relief has allowed me to take him up to bed on clean blankets. 

Thanks for all the good wishes. Ivan has been demanding head rubs despite his soreness and all the positive vibes are getting through.

For those who know me from blue...she has decided that her old haunt and cat tree are best. I hope tomorrow to reintroduce then when Ivan smells not quite so funny.
X


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

oh the poor baby , sending healing vibes for the brave boy xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> Well he has used litter tray and eaten a pouch. Suddenly the malt paste hiding the tramadol isn't so much fun. I gave him pain relief a little earlier as he was showing signs of discomfort. He has taken himself downstairs so after a meal of pill pockets mini babybel n tuna flakes in water with pain relief has allowed me to take him up to bed on clean blankets.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes. Ivan has been demanding head rubs despite his soreness and all the positive vibes are getting through.
> 
> ...


I'm so pleased Ivan has eaten and is enjoying head rubs  glad you got the meds down him eventually, far too clever these cats 

Topping up the positive and healing vibes and really hope Ivan continues to improve more as the days go by.

Awww bless Blue, she's probably confused by what's happened, I hope she's doing ok, and hope the re-intros go well xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Blue came in for supper at 11pm. She doesn't know what to make of him. No hissing but she would not come in the room. I left it after a few minutes and went to her with his scent on my hands. 

I will bring him down at lunch and we will try again. Had a quiet nite. Paws tender today. Flamazine on and ears n toes covered. Had a lick at pain meds and is ignoring fishy water with it in...these crafty cats know everything. I have covered him again and he is on the floor snoozing. 

What i have learnt is get what you can on when you can. If i stuck rigidly to applying it would cause him upset. If he waves a paw out it gets creamed!

X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope Ivan will feel better day by day and will soon be pain free. You have to admire animals. Hope Blue will be less confused soon as well bless her,


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh bless him. I am glad he is eating and enjoying head rubs. I am sure Blue will settle down with him soon baby steps. Sending more healing and positive vibes for Ivan and a gentle hug too

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased to hear Ivan had a quiet night  

keep waving those paws Ivan, you need your cream  

Poor Blue, I'm hope she'll be back to her usual self with Ivan really soon. 

Sending lots more healing vibes and ((((hugs)))) to the three of you xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan walked downstairs just john Wayne style and went to litter tray. He hasn't eaten much but had a drink of water. 

Bless him then off to tray for a wee. Looks less swollen today but I think today is the turning point. He followed blue upstairs and jumped on window cill for a nosey. I intervened at this point and carried him to bed.

Currently snoozing with all paws creamed. I am dying to do his eyes but will let him settled. Right eye cornea visible. It seems to be pupil which is a bit blue. 

X


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for the update 

Topping up the healing vibes for Ivan.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm just catching up. So sorry to hear what has happened :sad: sending lots of healing vibes and gentle cuddles xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor little Ivan but sounds like he is coping with it ok. Hope he continues to do well x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ivan seems to be pulling through his ordeal incredibly well good to hear he's recovering. Hope you can see to his eye pretty soon it's so horrible disturbing them but has to be done. Lots of healing vibes being sent. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Ivan, I hope he continues to improve by the day now. It broke my heart to hear what had happened to him.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ivan is clearly a trooper and it sounds like he's making good progress, please keep us updated xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks again..really helps when you are having a moment. 

Vet rang before to check up. She was concerned about flies. He is in my sons room with clean covering and blankets. Eyes done n feet recreamed. I tried the tramadol and its bitter to me so i get why he ain't keen.

I have dropped it on his nose 3drops


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Ivans ordeal. everything crossed he makes a good recovery soon.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've only just seen this, thanks sarahecp for letting me know .

Poor, poor Ivan. What a terrible thing to happen to him. I'm lost for words. I cannot begin to imagine how traumatic this must be for him, for Blue, for you Susan and for your family. 

The only suggestion I have which might be of use would be to lay something made of white cotton over him to make him more comfortable. When I was young I suffered severe burns to one of my legs. It was 45 years ago but I can still vividly remember the immense relief I felt when someone placed a white cloth over my leg.

Dylan and I send our best positive and healing vibes as well as our love.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up Ivans positive vibes,hope he is back to full health soon x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Iv has got up n walked to the bathroom. I managed to tweezer his feet today to get rid of some debris. I have changed litter tray to wood pellets. 

He has had a piece of cooked chicken and a tin of beefy gravy garbage Sheba. I have put a clean cotton sheet under him as he felt hot but heating was on and I was hot too.
I think he saw a beetle before. I took him downstairs for a change and its cooler. He was on a blanket and I am sure he saw it and followed it. I put it back near him and I am 99% he watched it again. I am cautious but a bit hopeful. 

Blue has been in today. She is a terrible sister keeping away but no hissing. Iv hates the tramadol...he salivates when its in his mouth. Flamaxine great to blob on . Manuka honey hard to get on. Fucithalmic eye cream great as I can warm it and blob it around. 

Has anyone used calendula cream. I have read about aloe vera but vet said its related to lily family but its 50/50 about use in cats. 

Thanks again esp all ib kitties. This forum is a god send. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwwww! You are taking such good care of him I'm sure he's going to be fine! It is horrible having to give then bad tasting meds but has to be done. Poor Ivan he seems to be coping get well little one...big hugs xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased to hear there's some progress with Ivan  it does sound like he saw the beetle  and glad he's eating 

I've not heard of calendula, if related to lilies I wouldn't use it just in case. 

I'm glad Blue isn't hissing, she's probably still confused with Ivan, I'm sure she'll be ok soon. 

Topping up the vibes and hope he has a comfortable night xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just looked up calendula, it has conflicting info, some sites say it's safe to be used on cats and dogs for skin irritation, another says it has salicylic acid4, a constituent that is potentially toxic to cats.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Vet said aloe vera was related to lily. Apparently it doesn't list in their poison book. Evidence suggests the outer plant layer is toxic but sap is ok. I will leave off both as we want to be super safe. 

I have bought saline for his eyes and petroleum jelly as safe. 

I am still 50/50 about another vet trip as the stress of getting him there possibly outweighs the benefits. Pain is controlled and no obvious signs of infection. I might suggest leaving it to later on in the week. 

Vet mentioned bloods to see if any smoke inhalation. Ivan had no breathing issues and temp and heart were fine on both visits. I am hesitant to subject him as there is no real benefit.they also suggested bandaging his feet but again this would upset him. I am next to him most of the day....he is probably sick of me but I can react to any change or seize an opportunity to blob on some cream. Vet also said about a drip on Friday. Again i am unsure. He is not in shock,eating ,drinking and pooping. I suppose its a fine balance but if anyone thinks i am wrong please just say. My friend saw him today and was upset...he is very fond of Ivan. He said pts...I have pulled myself up and questioned what to do. I have nursed 2 bad burns patients before . I have decided that he is doing ok and there positives far outweigh the negatives. 

Sorry if this seems doomy but any thoughts good and bad are welcome x


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Vet said aloe vera was related to lily. Apparently it doesn't list in their poison book. Evidence suggests the outer plant layer is toxic but sap is ok. I will leave off both as we want to be super safe.
> 
> I have bought saline for his eyes and petroleum jelly as safe.
> 
> ...


Can the vet not come to you? In your shoes, considering his injuries then I would prefer him to see a vet but if the journey there is stressful for the cat then get the vet to come to the cat. This also gives the vet a better picture of how your cat is coping, if he needs more pain meds etc as stress won't be masking symptoms or making any appear worse. I'm not sure what the call out fee is but worth asking about and worth considering to make sure he is as comfortable as is possible.

Calendula cream should be safe to use as a topical skin treatment, if the cat is likely to ingest it then long term use would be questionable so I guess it depends if Ivan is either coned or unable to reach the creamed areas.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Vet offered a cone but I declined it as its uncomfortable and primarily i want his to be comfortable and accessible. I will ask about fee to visit . I have just remembered I need to let insurance know.

I know it sounds a bit like i am saying no and in no way will he not go. The vets said i probably know more about wounds and tissue viability than them! I blame evidence based practice for me being a pain in the proverbial. 

There is no obvious sign of smoke inhalation. No soot, no cough, no blooddy sputum. Blood work would give a definite answer. I have got a fan type thing my son uses for asthma to optimise air quality. 

The vet have been great discussing treatment and ringing to check on his progress. We both agreed tlc quiet and familiarity were best at first. I guess i am trying to balance what's best. 

Ivan slept well. He has beenfor a stretch just and I carried him downstairs. I think he is bored so he had a lie on the floor . He is back asleep next to me. Breathing fine. No signs of agitation. 

Today again is an important step. I will ring emergency vet as low on flamazine and eye cream. Sorry if people thought i was saying i am not taking him. He will go but he cries all the way there every time and its ok when its his routine annual check which was last month but gets me at the moment. There were two yappy dogs in reception on long leads and I had to bite my tongue. 

Susan n Ivan x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

We have a air purifier and pollen remover....you def don't get that on the nhs. X

I have also put a post in health an d nutrition as I know i tend to stay on a certain area and probably the original should have gone there x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Susan,

I do think you need to get Ivan checked by the vet. If he gets upset and stressed by the vet visits, I agree with Polski, that getting the vet to come to you to see him is a good idea. They will be able to assess how he is coping and in himself in his home environment and do all the checks on him that they would do at the surgery. 

Have a chat to the vet when you call up about getting some more cream and explain about him getting upset with the visits. 

Topping up the vibes for Ivan xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning Susan
It does very much sound like Ivan saw the beetle. You know Ivan better than we do, and in his condition if he is stressed by going to the vet, I would either ask the vet to come to you. Or if you know he is doing well carry on the way you are. Have you tried tears natural? I used to have a JRT that had dry eye syndrome. And she had a cream for her eyes I think it was called optimune. You could only get it from a vet and we also had to buy tears natural from our local chemist, to keep her eyes moist all day. Topping up the vibes for Ivan. 

Viv xx


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Sorry if people thought i was saying i am not taking him. He will go but he cries all the way there every time and its ok when its his routine annual check which was last month but gets me at the moment. There were two yappy dogs in reception on long leads and I had to bite my tongue.
> 
> Susan n Ivan x


Not what I was thinking at all, stress on top of his injuries is not good at all but I think I would be worried he could be in pain, with cats ability to mask pain very well. I only read that you had bought home tramadol as pain relief (forgive me if i'm wrong), and i'm thinking "tramadol doesn't work as a stand alone pain killer on me, much like gas and air....it just makes me woozy" Ok, i'm a mere human, hes a cat but what if it was the same with him

He does sound like hes doing great but I think if there is the slightest hint of doubt that hes not as pain free as is at all possible I'd ask the vet to swing by.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He had injections for pain on both visits...metacam. Vet consulted about all our decisions. I am watching respiration rate and every twitch a d flicker. He is happy for me to stroke around face today. I will ring at 9am cos in my head appointment is tomorrow but I wrote Tuesday down....he is more settled. I have just recreamed feet and done his eyes. Floors have been mopped twice and it is lovely cool and calm.

He is such a trooper . Its great people care and I don't mind be challenged at all. Vet nurse today said she looked after a kitten that had been found with all over burns that did great. I am hoping that the first hurdle is past.

Susan n Ivan 

Just for ib people, blue has decided to stay in my room and has now gone out and brought me a mouse. She has seen him when he was eating his ham


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

As I said before , nowhere could Ivan receive more love, dedication and attention to his every need than at home with you BC.



bluecordelia said:


> He had injections for pain on both visits...metacam. Vet consulted about all our decisions. I am watching respiration rate and every twitch a d flicker. He is happy for me to stroke around face today. I will ring at 9am cos in my head appointment is tomorrow but I wrote Tuesday down....he is more settled. I have just recreamed feet and done his eyes. Floors have been mopped twice and it is lovely cool and calm.
> 
> He is such a trooper . Its great people care and I don't mind be challenged at all. Vet nurse today said she looked after a kitten that had been found with all over burns that did great. I am hoping that the first hurdle is past.
> 
> ...


Bless Blue, she must have felt that you needed a present to cheer you up. Maybe she will bring you another later on, for Ivan.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have just rung vet as i was convinced Ivan was in this morning but had written down tomorrow. It is tomorrow his appointment. 

He got up in the night and had a really good drink of water. I took him downstairs at about 2pm and he had s few prawns and drank the water I additionally added. He had some prawns in the afternoon also. 

We irrigated his eyes but I am not using gauze on them as they are tender. I managed to get tramadol in after feeding him some cheese with butter smeared on it. Again he had a fair bit. I mixed tramadol with some water and honey and added some more butter. This concoction was well received and he had had a good sleep. It seemed to get past the bitter issue without the trauma of syringing him which caused him to instantly salivate

I am working on paws again today and eyes. Iv when downstairs wanted to sit on sofa back and nipped into the under stairs cupboard to sit on a wicket basket..not the most comfy when your feet are sore but guess pain relief is working
X


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sending more healing vibes for your boy. xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased that Ivan is having his meds  sounds like you've got a good way to disguise the bitter taste  

Topping up the positive and healing vibes and really hoping he's improving by the day. 

(((((Hugs)))) to you, Ivan and Blue too xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending more healing vibes for Ivan. It looks like his medicines are helping him.

Viv xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm really impressed with everything your doing for him x :thumbsup:


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

idris said:


> I'm really impressed with everything your doing for him x :thumbsup:


Thank you. Sometimes its the little stuff in nursing that makes a difference.

Also thanks for all the good vibes n wishes.

X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so happy that Ivan is doing so well. The fact that he's eating and drinking and going to the loo after such an ordeal is absolutely amazing. It's lovely that you are able to spend every moment with him and give him the proper care and nursing that he needs. As every day goes by there is more and more hope that he will recover untraumatised by what has happened. I am sure you are over the worst in terms of shock and now it is simply a matter of time and pain relief to allow the healing of his body to take place.

Echoing what others have said before, you have my utter admiration for what you are doing for him. It is this love that is getting him through this.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that Ivan is doing so well.  I have no doubt that its due to your love, sensitivity to his every need, and devoted care , BC. I'm sure that your vet will be both impressed and amazed at his progress when he see's Ivan tomorrow.

Topping up the healing vibes for Ivan and thanks to you for illustrating the power of good nursing.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That great news that Ivan is overcoming his ordeal! It is all down to your love and care! it may be a little while before he's 100% but sure he'll be running around very soon! Hugs to both of you! XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm so pleased that Ivan seems to be doing so well and as others have said it is clearly down to your love and care as well as his own will to fight. Paws crossed the vet is pleased with him tomorrow xx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

You are doing such a great job with Ivan and I'm really glad there's less sign of pain now. Hopefully the vet visit goes well tomorrow and you receive more good news.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

You have got me blubbing...but its good. 

Thank you to the ib thread as we now have laptop playing relaxing cat music! I remembered this morning and would recommend it big time. 

Ivan is sulking as i had to irrigate his left eye as it was stuck . Its awful but I decided closed is a breeding ground for germs. Its scary as you don't know what you will see. 

We also had half hour nipping clumps off him. The cream a d the fact that he is semi long haired meant there were clumps n yacky bits everywhere. We got a coffee cup full off him. For once he let me do his stomach and he looks better although I wont be swopping careers to Toni and guy! 

Thanks everyone..it means a lot x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Susan, 

You're doing an absolute wonderful job with Ivan, your love, care and dedication to your boy shows through so much. 

They do like to sulk, if only they understood it's for their own good. I'm sure Ivan feels more comfortable after the nipping, bless him. 

There was a thread once about cats and classical music, will have a search for it. I've played relaxing music to the boys if they need to go in the car, they much prefer it to the music I listen to and my singing  

How's Blue doing? Is she getting back to her usual self with Ivan yet? 

Topping up the positive and healing vibes for Ivan and love to you both xx

Hope all goes well at the vets tomorrow. Not sure if you've seen the thread that the forum will be down for sometime tomorrow, just in case I can't manage to get on I will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Bluey is still unsure of him. I hope getting rid of some of the hair and the fact he doesn't smell of smoke so much is going to help. She was concerned this morning for me a d made fuss as i was a bit upset after ringing the insurance...just saying it got me going but she is top cat in the house and very dominant. Luckily they can have separate rooms to give each other space.

I have spent some time in her room fussing her.
She has potted off out in the sun so I am giving him some time with no poking. i am off work on the sick with my back currently thank god otherwise it would be a total nightmare.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow. I expect we might pick up some infection but we will cross that bridge at the time. 

Susan Ivan n ratbag blue x


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a terrible ordeal the wee fella has been through.I'm so glad that he seems to be doing well though and I wish him a speedy recovery.Well done to you too.
All the very best to you both.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You're being such a brilliant nurse, I'm glad he's getting on well, even if a bit grumpy which I think is allowed under the circumstances. Hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> Bluey is still unsure of him. I hope getting rid of some of the hair and the fact he doesn't smell of smoke so much is going to help. She was concerned this morning for me a d made fuss as i was a bit upset after ringing the insurance...just saying it got me going but she is top cat in the house and very dominant. Luckily they can have separate rooms to give each other space.
> 
> I have spent some time in her room fussing her.
> She has potted off out in the sun so I am giving him some time with no poking. i am off work on the sick with my back currently thank god otherwise it would be a total nightmare.
> ...


Morning Susan,

I'm sure Blue will get there soon with Ivan, she's probably upset too, cats sense all kinds of things and she picking up on you being upset too, she'll get there bless her.

I do hope your back is feeling better than it was, you need to look after yourself too 

Topping up those vibes for Ivan and hope all goes well at the vets today.

xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

More get well vibes from me too. 
I am sure Blue will get there in the end with Ivan. He probably smell different with the cream and medication, and cats go very much by scent. Also he probably still has a smell of the fire about him which will upset her. You could try getting a blanket that Ivan has slept on and put it in the room with blue. Also if there is a part of Ivan's body that is not sore you could rub a cloth on Blue and wipe it on Ivan to transfere the scent of her onto him.

Viv xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi got back on. 
went ok yesterday. Vet very pleased. We are back today with bloods at9am. Will post more later
x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> Hi got back on.
> went ok yesterday. Vet very pleased. We are back today with bloods at9am. Will post more later
> x


Morning Susan,

I hope Ivan is doing ok.

I'm glad all went ok yesterday and the vet was very pleased  Hope all goes well for his bloods this morning.

Topping up those vibes xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope both the boys are OK, especially Ivan.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck today, hope all goes well.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Just to update Ivan had bloods and they were fine. There is slightly raised white cells but vet happy as probably due to inflammation. He has lost a bit of weight too but yesterday and this morning is eating a lot better. Yesterday he managed prawns and almost 2 little tins of Canagan..not the best the food but I am sneaking in extra water with them. He has drunk every day also. He is still using his litter tray and got downstairs this morning. He meowed as he couldnt have breakfast until after bloods. The reason for the bloods was as a good baseline and also to see if he could start metacam. He was finding tramadol difficult as it tastes yack. I have read around it but feel he needs it and I am hoping to get him off asap. Oral metacam started this morning and accepted very well disguised in prawn water.

Vet who saw him yesterday did his temperature and heart rate..all within normal range Ivan let him look at his front feet and vet managed to open his left eye and look in both with a light. He says there are some cornea scratches and he might have fuzzy vision but it could be ok. He is losing a bit of his left ear tip also poor thing. His nose looked a bit crispy this morning and on the way back in the car he caught it but I think we might get a few little bleeds now with the scabbing process. Vet also thinks he might have droopy eyelids but again not sure. 

I asked vet on Monday about sedating him to irrigate his eyes. They will let me know later today about this. I felt it might clear all the gunk out and soothe them. He is due back in for a check Friday. I have asked for a private prescription for flamazine burn cream as vet wanted £70 per tube. Even emergency vet only charged £45. I have managed to get it from Boots at £35.Vet admitted it was a big mark up and will ask to see if it can be amended. Ivan goes to a vet chain with the number 4 in it but Ian the vet is happy to keep costs down. I know we have insurance but it might help anyone out there who doesn't.

Blue is better now although still a bit of a madam. She was out last night and Iv slept on her bed by choice so hopefully she will get his scent.

I think I have covered most points and Iv has been a sweetheart all the time. I think his nature has helped as he is pretty relaxed and a nice boy.
I was very hesitant going in with him on Monday...I blame that blinking music for cats as I had a good old blub in the car before taking him in. 
Luckily I am off for another 2 weeks so am not worrying about leaving him.

Now then time for foot cream and his favourite eye pampering......

Thanks everyone and please chip in if I need to do something. I wont be offended at any suggestions thoughts and feelings. 

Susan Ivan n Blue xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Just to update Ivan had bloods and they were fine. There is slightly raised white cells but vet happy as probably due to inflammation. He has lost a bit of weight too but yesterday and this morning is eating a lot better. Yesterday he managed prawns and almost 2 little tins of Canagan..not the best the food but I am sneaking in extra water with them. He has drunk every day also. He is still using his litter tray and got downstairs this morning. He meowed as he couldnt have breakfast until after bloods. The reason for the bloods was as a good baseline and also to see if he could start metacam. He was finding tramadol difficult as it tastes yack. I have read around it but feel he needs it and I am hoping to get him off asap. Oral metacam started this morning and accepted very well disguised in prawn water.
> 
> Vet who saw him yesterday did his temperature and heart rate..all within normal range Ivan let him look at his front feet and vet managed to open his left eye and look in both with a light. He says there are some cornea scratches and he might have fuzzy vision but it could be ok. He is losing a bit of his left ear tip also poor thing. His nose looked a bit crispy this morning and on the way back in the car he caught it but I think we might get a few little bleeds now with the scabbing process. Vet also thinks he might have droopy eyelids but again not sure.
> 
> ...


Awww Bless you hun! you are taking such wonderful care of Ivan! I feel confident he will make a full recovery in time. Good news that you will have plenty of time to look after him! he must love you as much as you love him! Blue will be fine it must be a shock for her too! XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

That all sounds really positive, Ivan is such brave boy


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update Susan 

I'm really pleased and happy that things are improving for Ivan  he's such a brave boy and you a wonderful slave  all sounds really positive  The Metacam should taste a lot nicer than the Tramadol, even my boys eat food with Matacam in 

So glad Blue is getting better  

xx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm so happy this are going well and his bloods are alright. Hope things keep improving for Ivan


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Metacam has helped hugely. No syringes and upset. Ivan resting and eating great. Water added to all food and we are now only having prawns as a treat. 

Ivan has a few flaky bits now . I left off the cream yesterday to help dry paws up a bit. He is due back tomorrow am to check prior to weekend. 

Susan n Ivan c


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news   I'm so pleased Ivan is doing so well  

Hope all goes well at the vets in the morning xx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh that is really good news that he's eating well. Good luck at the vet tomorrow


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So pleased to hear Ivan is improving, bless him xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased that Ivan is improving how is he doing today.

Viv xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm sorry that I've not been around much for a couple of days. I have, however been thinking of Ivan. Its great to hear that he's continuing to progress. I'm sorry to hear that your back is bad, Susan, but glad that you are able to spend time with Ivan. It must be so comforting for him to know that you are there. Bless him, he sounds such a sweetie to have coped with everything that this horrendous accident has thrown at him.

Topping up the healing and soothing vibes.
xSylv


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So pleased to hear that Ivan is improving.
You are doing a wonderful job with him.

I know Blue might react strangely to him due to smell and the fact he might look very different. I'm sure she will come round in time. Although her half brother can be a bit of a diva at times

Topping up healing vibes for him.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Vet this morning. Ivan caught his nose so some bleeding in carrier. I will try to reduce any visits next week or schedule until later to try to give healing/scabbing process time. 

vet has kept him as eyes need irrigating so I am at home pacing. Hopefully no sedation/ga. His eyes are made up with cream and although i washed them and put on cream they need washing. 

I have ordered a soft Elizabethan collar for him as he is licking now. Vet happy with paws. Metacam seems to be working. Appetite good...3 tins yesterday.

i will update after vet today. I am hoping a wash of the area will make a big difference.

bluey has been in the room this morning looking. I she is realising now. Will update after vets. 

thank you all x


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Go Ivan.That's great news.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased Ivan is doing so well - he is a little miracle!!! 
I'm sure his eyes will feel better after the irrigation as they must be so uncomfortable. The fact he is eating so well is just great. The metacam is obviously working otherwise he just wouldn't want food. 
Hope all goes well later and he has a good meal and rest when he gets home.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news   so pleased Ivan's doing so well  

Aww bless him, I hope his nose is ok. 

Hope all is going well with his eyes. I bet you've worn the carpet/flooring out with your pacing  the waiting is horrible  hope he's home soon. 

Well done Blue, you'll get there girly and so will Ivan and you will have your brother back to how he was soon. 

xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Ivan is doing so well you have worked miracles on him! I bet his eyes do feel a lot better after a soothing wash. Will be looking in to see how he is when he gets home later. Try not to worry Hun you're on the home straight now. Big hugs for you, Ivan and for Blue. XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad to hear Ivan is still doing so well and hopefully he will be back with you soon feeling all the better for having had his eyes seen to x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Great news we have just got back and he had two open peepers!!! 

i am made up as no sedation needed just extra hands. He had a bit of lunch and gone and sat on the chair in the utility room. He was a lot calmer coming home in the box and is due back on Tuesday. New cream diprobase to use in between flamazine. 

thanks everyone again...what a rollercoaster x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> Great news we have just got back and he had two open peepers!!!
> 
> i am made up as no sedation needed just extra hands. He had a bit of lunch and gone and sat on the chair in the utility room. He was a lot calmer coming home in the box and is due back on Tuesday. New cream diprobase to use in between flamazine.
> 
> thanks everyone again...what a rollercoaster x


Woohoo! that's fantastic news   so pleased and happy for you both  

Ivan was probably more calmer as his eyes are now open and can see what's going on.

Good luck for Tuesday xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

That's fantastic news. I hope that I've quoted you BC but I'm not quite sure these days. Both eyes open sounds great progress.

Ivan seems to be coming on in leaps and bounds. . I'm pleased that Blue is recognising that he is around. I'm sure that you must be mentally and physically exhausted BC.I hope that you can put your feet up this evening and marvel at how far Ivan has come in this last week. Its all down to your love and dedication and a certain special cat.More healing vibes in transit. x


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

I am just catching up on this thread, such an awful thing to happen to poor Ivan 

But I am so happy he seems to be on the mend he is a little fighter xx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Great news re Ivan. You doing a great job caring for him 

Hope he gets back to full health soon


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan has had breaky and dozing on the bed. He sat by the kitchen door protesting to go out last night. I know he wanted a wee but he wasn't impressed to use a litter tray by the door. 

cream is going on better as i warm it in my hand for 5minutes before application. This stops him flicking it off on me and the bed. 

i hope having his eyes shut has helped the recovery. I was applying the antibiotic cream and this was sealing the eyelids as well as adding some moisture. His nose looks a lot better and I hope a break from being boxed will let some good healing and scabbing take place.

poor thing lost a dry bit of skin last night where his whiskers were. He wasn't fazed as it came off slowly and he still managed to eat. 

he truly is a fighter and his soft nature had helped. The fire is being treated as suspicious. There had been 5 odd fires in the area recently. 

I know I keep saying it but thank you all. I have sobbed blubbed and smiled. Little messages keep you going throughout x.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

He's getting there hun! He sure has been through a rough ordeal but with you taking such good care of him he's going to be as good as new soon! Good boy Ivan. Hugs all round.  xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BC, I'm delighted to hear the good news about Ivan's progress!  Wonderful his eyes are open! What a brave little fellow he is, and your loving care and support has really helped his recovery. 

Thinking of you both and sending loads of healing wishes. x


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

So glad to hear Ivan is doing so well.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased Ivan is improving so much day by day  this is through all your love, care and dedication to your boy. 

He sure is a brave little soldier, keep it up Ivan  xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news Ivan is improving.  Sending him more get well vibes bless him. He is so brave. 

Viv xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really pleased he is doing so well. Big hugs Ivan.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I think the metacam is working too well. He is licking a bit today his paws. I have got the soft collar but am a bit wary of putting it over his face. He has a bit dry bit over his left eye and I might catch it. He is eating well..2 cans upto now and some dreamies. He is getting clever to hide his feet and has washed his face with bit of bleeding above the eye and front base of his ear His eyes are open but starting to gunk again. I have managed a dab at his eyes with some gauze and sterile water. 

I am going to not mither him so much today as we seem to do one thing and get a paw bleeding in return. I have creamed his ears and will nip to vet tomorrow morning as not enough metacam for tomorrows morning dose. Ivan is back in Tuesday for a check. I have got a bit of cream on paws but he is flicking his paws and it is flying everwhere. He is being dosed for 4.5 kg although he is 4.7kg. I have checked and checked the metacam dose over and over again as the syringe is specifically for oral dosing and checked the thread on here. 

Every day has its issues or niggles. We keep plodding...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Hun you will get there with Ivan! unfortunately the healing process for burns is slow and lots of scabby bits to deal with. He sounds as if he's really coping well as are you! take a day at a time and watch him get better! big hugs! XXX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw bless Ivan, what a little fighter he is xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

It sounds like he doing really well, as @Soozi says recovery time from burns will be slow but any bit of progress is fantastic and I'm sure he will get there


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks again. I suppose we are at the stage where he looks worse than the initial couple of days. I know he can see and if his eyes gunk up I can see they are not infected. Since the last post we have got some silver cream on most paws and above his left eye where another big circle of dead skin has come off.

I have just boiled them both up a load of chicken thigh and fellini. Ivan is drinking the broth off a few choice bits of meat. They are picky over this and Blue has turned her nose up after a sniff and gone out .Ivan is at least trying my cooking!

thanks again everyone..little steps. I am just wanting another miracle on top of his actually surviving the fire.

Regards Susan Ivan n Blue xxxl


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh haws sorry just reading this..poor Ivan..:

Sending you lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ivan is defiantly getting there, going by your updates I think he is doing extremely well, he's improving and progressing by the day and I'm so pleased and happy for you both  

Topping up those vibes xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

vet this morning. I have asked for front two paws to be bandaged as bleeding. Eyes are closed and we are losing bits of skin on his face which is ok. vet is going to wash his feet and bandage. We are giving just in case another antibiotic. I have asked them to not open his eyes as there is a dry bit above his left eye due off. His nose scab came off this morning but bled a bit and good looking skin underneath.

I asked the vet if I was doing the right thing. I can nurse him but he needs more than that. He is eating drinking and using litter tray. He isn't in pain and enjoying fusses and had rubs. We are trying to sort paws now and let skin come off. Vet wants his eyes open soon in case they grow over.

I think this week and next are crucial.

Susan Blue n Iv x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

How awful, poor boy, but at least hes alive and eating etc,could have been much worse, it does sound very suspicious if there were so many fires close together, you could be right that his long hair saved him, bess him, hope he recovers well


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww poor Baby! as awful as it seems if Ivan is eating and seems happy in himself given his condition I think he's going to be fine. He's still in that intensive care stage which as you say is crucial...but he will recover as I said before burns are a horrible thing to deal with but the main thing is he IS healing. You are a wonderful nurse and I'm sending you a virtual pat on the back hun and a hug too. Soothing strokes for darling Ivan. XXX


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so pleased he is making progress, slow and steady wins the race. He's a fighter and your a lover it's a great combination.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor Ivan  and poor you  

He's getting the best care possible from you, he's in great hands and the last few weeks have proven this. 

Topping up those vibes for Ivan and keeping everything crossed the next couple of weeks he improves, progresses and recovers even more xx

If I remember rightly, there was a thread a couple of years ago about a cat called Kylie that was in a fire, I could be wrong and had a dream, some of the longer standing members on here will remember, the member that posted about her, their friends had taken her on, it was a heart warming story and she recovered well. I will do my best to find the tread and post on here.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Poor Ivan  and poor you
> 
> He's getting the best care possible from you, he's in great hands and the last few weeks have proven this.
> 
> ...


I remember Kylie well, I was reluctant to post the thread cos the photos were so horrific but now most of the really bad ones are no longer showing up so people can read her inspiring story without getting too upset
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/meet-poor-little-kylie-disturbing-pics.267187/


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw Susan, you are so brilliant. I know the recovery is slow but you're doing such a great job with Ivan. I'm hoping his eyes are taken care of next time you see the vet but it seems like Ivan is coping very well.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

We are back complete with an ear job, two green bandages and a soft collar. He has settled and had a bit of tea. We have started on a new antibiotic. His feet are in honey and vet happy all wounds are clean. They have swabbed the ear tips and eyes just to see. I have photos but couldn't upload anything before and I don't want to upset anyone. Today was an expensive day £350. I am just waiting for LV to start the cheques rolling. Vet mentioned he was concerned his eyes might knit upper and lower lids but that another fight . I wanted to get his feet right and then try again with his eyes once the big dry patch above his right eye comes away. I will read that thread and thank you for this . Also thanks for the vibes and pats on the back. When I rang for him this afternoon they said the vet wanted to speak to me.....after I had sobbed in Morrisons carpark they said when I came in he was fine and to go for some baby socks for his back feet.

He is resting on the bed now with his music on. He clumped about a bit before and jumped up aided by me on the sofa. Again small steps....

thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's really tough for you but you're doing a brilliant job. Glad it sounds mostly positive, he's such a brave lad. Every day in every way....


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Those small steps are all forward ones, Susan. Please take heart , he has to be through the worst. I'm sure that you *will* get there. No one could have done more for Ivan than you have , or with more tenderness. Please, please don't get disheartened.
The love between you and Ivan will help you both with this.

Sending love and huge hugs.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you. I have read through the thread about Kylie I am not sure what to think as it is hard as the original image has been removed. Ivan appears to have more trauma around his eyes and up to his ears plus the paw issue BUT I can see how they get such great results with time. I am worried a bit as I an due back to work next Thursday but again that gives us over a week to crack on. I baulked today as the vet mentioned this morning about pinning his eyes open...I don't know how I feel about this or more importantly how he would cope. He has amazed me with his bandages..a bit of low level crawling on the bed while I settled him. I haven't put the baby socks on yet as he isn't licking at his back feet yet!

Thank you all. Sorry if I was a bit low. Rollercoaster ride but the weight is dropping off me!!!!

Susan x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> Thank you. I have read through the thread about Kylie I am not sure what to think as it is hard as the original image has been removed. Ivan appears to have more trauma around his eyes and up to his ears plus the paw issue BUT I can see how they get such great results with time. I am worried a bit as I an due back to work next Thursday but again that gives us over a week to crack on. I baulked today as the vet mentioned this morning about pinning his eyes open...I don't know how I feel about this or more importantly how he would cope. He has amazed me with his bandages..a bit of low level crawling on the bed while I settled him. I haven't put the baby socks on yet as he isn't licking at his back feet yet!
> 
> Thank you all. Sorry if I was a bit low. Rollercoaster ride but the weight is dropping off me!!!!
> 
> Susan x


Oh Susan, Ivan needs you to take care of yourself too. I know that its hard but please try to give yourself a little " me" time. You are bound to feel down if you are not eating enough, or well enough to keep your strength up.

How is Blue coping around Ivan now?. Its over a week till you are due back at work and I'm sure that Ivan will progress during that time. I would imagine that , by then, Ivan will be getting some comfort and reassurance from her when you are not around.

Apologies for the guidance on egg sucking .


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Although I havnt posted much on this thread I have been reading all the ups and downs you have been through and just want to say you are doing a fantastic job.
Topping up the positive vibes for Ivan hope he is soon well on the way to a full recovery x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Topping up the Get Well Vibes for Ivan. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can't believe how far you have both come - it utterly amazes and humbles me. He will make it through this I have every faith. And so will you. 
The love and care that he must feel from everyone is what's healing him most. And he has the will to survive. You should be proud of him and yourself!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone

we have just been up and had a tin n metacam. He clumped into the litter tray and is now back on the bedroom floor. He appears to be coping with the collar and bandages. We have a bit of blood off a back pad. 

i did do a bit of shopping for sensible shoes yesterday and had a ten minute power nap. He slept next to me quite well until 5.30am. The birds wake him. He is walking better with bandages. 

i guess i am panicking about next week but it is half time so lets see where we get before. I had to think about what is best for him but i don't want to let him down by expecting too much or pushing him because the vet and i can keep him going. I suppose its the same for everyone but at the moment we plod onwards and upwards. X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up those healing vibes this morning for poor Ivan - you are both doing so well - don't lose heart xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ivan is a fighter and so are you. Some people would have given up long ago. Every time you write it sounds more positive and time is the healer.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He is sat downstairs on the wicker chair. Amazingly he jumped up on to it with no help. I have come upstairs to let him have some time alone. Blue had been to see him twice today but bails after a bit. He had some cheese and a half tin of thrive. 

in case people are reading for advice/info his new antibiotics are antirobe 25mg. Two capsules a day just in case. Vet sent swab to lab yesterday off his ears n eyes to see if anything brewing. He seems a lot happier now his ears are clean and reshaped. New skin around mouth looks good. Lips at front a little pink. I have got two lots of eye cream on. His eyes are shut but its abx and getting some moisture in the skin and hopefully a bit in. 

i have caught him nibbling bandages twice but easily diverted. He is walking better although clumping. Back feet seem ok. A little blood off one pad but nothing too scary. I hope the bandages give his front pads time. Vet isn't keen on them and wants all off by next week.

fingers crossed for new skin on his front feet. 

Susan Ivan n bluey x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Susan it seems every day he gets a little better! Poor little man I do feel for you all but everythime I think about Ivan I think he's so lucky he made through and is still with us! Do you think he will be OK on his own when you return to work? If I remember rightly you have a couple of weeks off? Sending more healing vibes for Ivan they seem to be working! 







XXX


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Very glad to hear more news on Ivan and he keeps getting better. Hopefully as the scab come off and there's new skin underneath he's feeling more comfortable. Hopefully his paws do well and when the eyes are coping well. Sending you lots of healing vibes.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am off until Thursday but will get leave for the two days. The next week is half time so hope i can start ten and be back. I might see if my teenage niece will babysit him here. The vet might be an issue as we have been going twice a week. I would love to reduce visits as he hates the car journey but needs it currently. I am hoping 2 weeks will give him a month of intensive input and treatment. Vet does open until 7pm and if need be i will use holidays. Another option is my sister is temporarily renting a house right next to the vet so i could maybe look into a sleepover or drop off . Fingers crossed the bandages do some good x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You seem to have a few options for Ivan's care! He's just done so well Hun I know everything will be fine. XXX hugs


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Omg omg. I was brushing him on bathroom floor and he rubbed ar his left eye..the worse one. A piece if dead skin...sorry its gross under and over the eye had lifted and gone. Eye open. A bit of blood. Leaving him a bit . Super cat


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Bless Ivan, he's such a brave boy, it was probably worse for you seeing it than it was for him. 

I know it's hard not to worry and stress, I'd be the same as you but like Soozi says you've got a few options. 

You've thought it all though, sounds like you've got it all worked out  and I'm sure Ivan will be fine. 

Topping up those vibes and sending hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Omg omg. I was brushing him on bathroom floor and he rubbed ar his left eye..the worse one. A piece if dead skin...sorry its gross under and over the eye had lifted and gone. Eye open. A bit of blood. Leaving him a bit . Super cat


That's brilliant! the dried skin and scabs will look worse than they are ! He's healing really well IMO and you must be pleased to see his eye open! it's progress which is fantastic! You're a brilliant nurse! Well done! soothing strokes for Ivan and hugs for you!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My heart aches for you both - so proud of how he's doing. Every little positive step is a complete miracle.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> Omg omg. I was brushing him on bathroom floor and he rubbed ar his left eye..the worse one. A piece if dead skin...sorry its gross under and over the eye had lifted and gone. Eye open. A bit of blood. Leaving him a bit . Super cat


Susan, he will feel much more comfortable without that dead skin from around that eye. I remember how much more comfortable I was when I lost dead skin from my burnt leg all those years ago. He's an absolute trooper and he's getting there. He's making progress every day. Some of that skin is going to be raw but the raw areas are going to be getting smaller all the time.

I'm so glad that you have several options for Ivan's care and vet visits when you need to return to work. To have options gives you less to worry about.

Sending more healing vibes for Ivan, hugs to you and a reassuring stroke for Blue.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am beaming. An open eye is great as I resigned that he would be irrigated again tomorrow. The area was very moist shiny wet but is drying nicely. I an hoping the better eye will follow suit. Its more build up of cream. He has some great new skin around his mouth and nose starting. Its lovely to see him close his eye when he is stroked. Thanks everyone...love the pat on the head x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

bluecordelia said:


> I am beaming. An open eye is great as I resigned that he would be irrigated again tomorrow. The area was very moist shiny wet but is drying nicely. I an hoping the better eye will follow suit. Its more build up of cream. He has some great new skin around his mouth and nose starting. Its lovely to see him close his eye when he is stroked. Thanks everyone...love the pat on the head x


Fantastic news, what a brave little soldier!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up the healing vibes for Ivan,sounds as though he is progressing very well.
You are doing an marvelous job, xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Back from vet. My niece sat with her hand in the box and it helped in the car.

bandages off. He did have to stay a bit longer due to lucking his paws. He is settled on the bed after lunch and I haven't put the big plastic collar on yet. . He ate a lot yesterday and slept by choice downstairs. 

vet has mentioned laser treatment as there was a lecture yesterday. It looks pretty good for wounds but not available until end of month. I think they will use him as a dummy run but not sure. 

also second crust came off his better eye while he was at vets. They both seem ok around the lids and closing. He looks a little like a monkey as he had big white patches around both eyes.

if anyone has any suggestions to stop paw licking please shout.

regards Susan Ivan n blue x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Back from vet. My niece sat with her hand in the box and it helped in the car.
> 
> bandages off. He did have to stay a bit longer due to lucking his paws. He is settled on the bed after lunch and I haven't put the big plastic collar on yet. . He ate a lot yesterday and slept by choice downstairs.
> 
> ...


The laser treatment sounds interesting! If it will speed up healing it's worth a try. I know there is something that @huckybuck mentioned but not sure if you could put it on his paws as they are still not healed completely. He's doing marvelous though Hun it is a slow prodess but he will get there in the end. Is his other eye still closed? XXX


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending you lots more healing vibes Hun. It's great news that Ivan is healing so well bless him. I don't know how you can stop him licking his paw. Hugs to you. You have done a fantastic job with Ivan.

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased to hear all went well at the vets and Ivan had a bit of extra company and reassurance with your niece in the car. 

To me all sounds really positive and every day he really is improving a little bit more  he's such a brave little soldier and you a fantastic mum and nurse. 

The laser treatment sounds as if it would help him, though we're only the first of the month it will fly by and hopefully he'll be ready, they'll try him with it and it helps him more. 

Topping up those healing vibes for your little man and sending love and gentle hugs xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

That's great news about the eyes. Are both eyes open now?

Would a soft collar be ok on him. I'm conscious that if he has burns you don't want too many things near his skin. Was thinking something like this: http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Pr...2f-oSeHcb_3NglSdwocX335SKDj6hBwcW4aAgSE8P8HAQ


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so pleased that today's vet visit went well. Your niece providing reassurance for Ivan was a fantastic idea.

Would those baby socks be any good to stop him licking his paws?

Sending more healing vibes, as well as love.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> The laser treatment sounds interesting! If it will speed up healing it's worth a try. I know there is something that @huckybuck mentioned but not sure if you could put it on his paws as they are still not healed completely. He's doing marvelous though Hun it is a slow prodess but he will get there in the end. Is his other eye still closed? XXX


I'm not sure I'd try it on sore paws ???? It's Bitter apple spray.
Although, I have just googled and it says it's safe to use on wounds, sore and inflamed skin. I probably would double check with your vet (I actually bought mine from our vet so yours might sell it too) first but it actually sounds ok.

http://www.viovet.co.uk/Non-Prescri...oa_network=g&gclid=CJ7Rg5iSocUCFSvJtAodA3YAoA

http://www.petdrugsonline.co.uk/cat...rgetid=620013490000014049&cadevice=c&gclid=CJ


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone

Both eyes are open now. He has got a soft collar on I bought from viovet but I got a plastic big one today just in case. He was licking at his paws at vets so couldnt come home straight away. Luckily he is settled and will stop if I am about. I don't want to put the big collar on unless needed . I think washing his feet might have got him upset and he has sat on the shower mat with me and had a good wash but been ok if guided away from his pads. 

I have looked up a vet who has a laser machine about ten miles away. 5 sessions are £100 and results look good on scar tissue and over granulation of tissue. I am hoping that with this weekend and having organised to be off all next week we can get these pads on. We are due back Tuesday am and I will see if the vet can give a firmer date for the laser. The laser treatment seems to be popular in the USA. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful long weekend and thanks for the continued support and good wishes. x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Both eyes are open now. He has got a soft collar on I bought from viovet but I got a plastic big one today just in case. He was licking at his paws at vets so couldnt come home straight away. Luckily he is settled and will stop if I am about. I don't want to put the big collar on unless needed . I think washing his feet might have got him upset and he has sat on the shower mat with me and had a good wash but been ok if guided away from his pads.
> 
> ...


Here for you any time! Please let us know how Ivan is doing over the weekend if you can hun. Hugs!
XXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So good to hear that the vet visit went well,all sounds as though it is progressing as it should.
Have no knowledge of laser treatment on wounds so cant really comment although I do know that it is widely used in sport injuries,many a bike racer has had broken bones treated and been back racing very quickly.
Topping up the PF positive healing vibes xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all

Iv is having a restful Saturday. Prawns for breakfast with metacam and antibiotics. He has had some dreamies and is snoozing on the bathroom floor currently after lazing all day on the bed. There is some new hair visible on his mouth. His eyes are open..a bit of mucus but I am not worrying as he has no lashes and there is still a bit of dried blood hanging around. Good areas of new skin on his nose. The triangular bit on the end is still dark but this is more a membrane than skin. One front paw bled a little this morning but not as bad as last week. He is being great about not licking. I have let him have a supervise wash with his collar folded back as I think he needs to feel clean. I have brushed him as there is a lot of dander in his coat.

I haven't put any cream on his feet so far as I want them to dry a bit as they were wet yesterday from a wash and the bandages coming off. There are hot spots on one front and back pad. I think having good high protein food is a must to get he the optimum recovery. Delivery from ZP arrived yesterday with Thrive and Lilys Kitchen. Ivan is a bit of a monkey and will eat kibble crisps etc if allowed. He has had a good drink of water earlier. I am hoping to have 2 good days before vet visit and will get someone in the car again while I just drive as this helped his anxiety.

I have taken photos of his injuries....more in case the insurance was a bit iffy but so far so good. I don't propose to put them on..I technically cant anyway but if god forbid anyone is ever in this situation, it may help them directly. We are still plodding but every hour and day add up little hits. I have looked into the laser. Yesterday I looked to see if you could buy one!!!! I think even if we get his tissue and pads healed it might help on scar areas.

I will update soon. Blue is being calmer but still keeping a wide berth.
Take care all. Ivan sends love to Meeko and all the IB kits plus everyone else willing him on to recovery.

xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

bluecordelia said:


> Hi all
> 
> Iv is having a restful Saturday. Prawns for breakfast with metacam and antibiotics. He has had some dreamies and is snoozing on the bathroom floor currently after lazing all day on the bed. There is some new hair visible on his mouth. His eyes are open..a bit of mucus but I am not worrying as he has no lashes and there is still a bit of dried blood hanging around. Good areas of new skin on his nose. The triangular bit on the end is still dark but this is more a membrane than skin. One front paw bled a little this morning but not as bad as last week. He is being great about not licking. I have let him have a supervise wash with his collar folded back as I think he needs to feel clean. I have brushed him as there is a lot of dander in his coat.
> 
> ...


Lovely update,pleased to read that Ivan is still doing really well.
More healing vibes on their way xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ivan is doing really well bless him. Sending more positive and healing vibes Ivan's way 

Viv xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

That's brilliant news, Susan. Far from tiny steps, Ivan now seems to be coming on in leaps and bounds. I'm sure that its down to your love and dedication as well as to Ivan's response to you and his will to recover.

I'm so happy for you both.









Sending more vibes xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley and I are sending more positive vibes xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news Susan   I'm so pleased and happy   Ivan is getting there, more and more improvements everyday day   keep it up Ivan :Facepalm (that's supposed to be a thumbup ) 

It sounds like Blue is getting there too   

Topping up the vibes for Ivan xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I will look into bitter apple spray. The only time he hissed at me was when I tried to put baby socks on him. 

he isn't too bad with his paws..it tends to be after a meal when he wants to wash. He turns away from me to hide what he is upto. 

the bleeding from hot spots on pads better. I have put newspaper and yesterdays news litter in but there is still bleeding. I use golden graham but this would adhere to any sticky pads. Paper alone means he is getting wet on all pads. 

i have put newspaper all around the tray to dry any wet bits. If anyone has any ideas please shout. Pets corner mentioned corn litter but it would still adhere. 

Ivan is sat on a comfy chair on a blanket having jumped onto kitchen island this morning...I was and wasn't impressed at the same time. I sat him at the window also looking out. He went to the scratching post last night and I had to carry him away. Blue, Ivan and I lay on the bed together yesterday which was great. He licked my nose yesterday and I was blubbing .

I guess impatience is getting to me but I aim this last full week to get his pads better. Scabs appear clean and no odour. 
have a good bank holiday

Susan Ivan n blue xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, sounds like you are doing an incredible job with him, he is one lucky boy!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You're getting there. Great news, love to hear he licked your nose. :Hungry


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bless his paws, he is doing so well, keep it up Ivan!

Well done to you Susan you have been a rock for him during all this I don't know how I would cope in the same situation x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I


bluecordelia said:


> I will look into bitter apple spray. The only time he hissed at me was when I tried to put baby socks on him.
> 
> he isn't too bad with his paws..it tends to be after a meal when he wants to wash. He turns away from me to hide what he is upto.
> 
> ...


am so happy Ivan is improving by the day! We have to understand his frustration with his paws I think we would find it difficult to wash ourselves without using our hands! He's doing brilliantly well! You are an unbelievable carer Ivan is a lucky boy! Your reward was that wonderful kiss on the nose! Awwww I'm all teary now! Hugs xxx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

So glad to hear Ivan is doing so well  Topping up the healing vibes


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww bless Ivan, I would have been blubbing too. He was saying thank you and telling you how much he loves you


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> I will look into bitter apple spray. The only time he hissed at me was when I tried to put baby socks on him.
> 
> he isn't too bad with his paws..it tends to be after a meal when he wants to wash. He turns away from me to hide what he is upto.
> 
> ...


I've never used them but what about puppy training pads in the litter tray? Just in the short term? I've only seen them used on Jackson Galaxy when he had a declawed cat that had a phobia about his litter tray but my hope would be that it would absorb enough moisture to keep his paws dry.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Suan I wonder if this type of litter might be softer for Ivan's paws! http://www.amazon.co.uk/Petlife-Saf...30743182&sr=8-3&keywords=small+animal+bedding I use a pellet type bedding/litter which is really soft and light for Liddy http://www.amazon.co.uk/Back-Nature-Small-Animal-Bedding/dp/B003XLBV3S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430743120&sr=8-1&keywords=small+animal+bedding


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I use inco pads all the time when travelling as Charlie has a bad habit of 'going' in the carrier I've not managed to cure her of! I know some who use them at shows in trays too. So puppy pads might be worth a try. 

You're doing such a fab job with him


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the litter idea. I will get some inco pads. I was putting newspaper in the bottom. He was a bit loose yesterday so i have some prokolin from blue to held with antibiotics. Vet please with him today. We are reducing metacan from 4.5 to 3 dose. Vet has taken pics to show people with my blessing that there is hope. He says k laser will help with hair regrowth. We are not back at vet until a week on Thursday.

thanks again peps x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Susan, 

That's great news on the Metacam being reduced  even more improvements from Ivan is fantastic  and all down to your wonderful love, care and dedication. 

The laser sounds a great idea with the hair re-growth  is there a plan when to start the it or do you have to wait until it's available at the end of the month and book him in then? 


Topping up those vibes for Ivan xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

That's great news about the meds being reduced, well done Ivan!  x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I've only just seen this. Sorry Ivan has been through such a terrible ordeal, I'm glad he's coming along well.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Not sure how much puppy pads are however I do keep seeing them in TKMaxx...... At presumably cheaper rates if that is of help. As mentioned Jackson Galaxy used them as the cat mentioned had painful paws associated with declawing and the cat litter in the tray so I would hope the very soft puppypads would not cause any abrasion or hurt to the repairing pads/ skin. Good luck. Xxxxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

There is a cat litter called Yesterday's News made out if old newspapers. A lot of breeders use it with their kittens. I don't know if this would be of use to you:

http://www.yesterdaysnews.com

You're doing a sterling job. Hugs!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

We have yesterdays news but they are hard. If feet were dry i would use golden grey as its grabs everything. We also had wood litter. 

inco pads i think might do it..no edges and more absorbing. 

laser is coming to vets end of month. There is some hair growth already around mouth and nose. I don't mind cosmetically how he looks although he sits watching at the window so i expect a visit off the RSPCA any day now! Don't worry I will just show them this post...i spoke to a neighbour before whose cottage is empty and that backed onto the barn. She hadn't heard about Ivan and had been told someone was seen running off...i think from my response it was clear i didn't think this was the case. Anyway 5 days of rnr. The awkward time is dusk as he wants to go out. 

take care all kits n slaves xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

bluecordelia said:


> Thanks for the litter idea. I will get some inco pads. I was putting newspaper in the bottom. He was a bit loose yesterday so i have some prokolin from blue to held with antibiotics. Vet please with him today. We are reducing metacan from 4.5 to 3 dose. Vet has taken pics to show people with my blessing that there is hope. He says k laser will help with hair regrowth. We are not back at vet until a week on Thursday.
> 
> thanks again peps x


Onwards and upwards Ivan ,you are a little trouper.You and your mum will have this beat in no time.
More positive vibes on their way incase you need them x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you manage to get some socks sorted for Ivan?

I was in Pets at Home today and they had some little puppy socks. I thought of you straight away.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/wag-a-tude-pink-striped-puppy-dog-socks


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have baby socks but its the only time he has hissed at me when I tried to put them on. Ivan had his front feet bandaged as they were bleeding at any knock or walking. The back ones look pretty good. I took his soft collar off yesterday as it was filthy and we now play a game where he tries an odd sly lick with me zooming in to divert him. He has been great and now the bandages are off and his feet are drier we are not getting the bleeding so much. He doesn't seem to want to lick his pads so much now they are not bleeding. His ears bar a few superficial scabs on the edges where he had his ear plastic surgery are great although a bit baldy. Above both eyes are circular area about 2cm round which are healing still...the big scab over his good eye only came off last Friday. I am hoping he has good healing skin as my mother used to say.

I want to get him right over the next few days so an occasional lick of his pads doesn't send me into meltdown. He is grooming but seems to know to take it easy. I will have to hide the big rope scratching pole as this has proved to be of interest. I might see if the vet will do his first claw trim as I am nervous. The stubby bits on his claws where affected by heat dont seem so nasty now. I cant wait to remove blankets and newspaper off the floor. He hasn't purred yet and I will know he is better when he rubs up against my phone while I am in bed to get a stroke

thanks xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bless him - every day I marvel at your care and his miraculous healing power. I'm so glad he is taking it gently with his grooming. 
Give him a big kiss from HB and tell him we're SO proud!!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I can only echo HB, so proud of you both to get this far with Ivan doing so well. Topping up the healing vibes and sending a gentle hug xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww bless him he's a little fighter! I salute you for your care of your boy you're amazing and it must be so hard and upsetting but you've just got on with the job in hand because you love him! Well done Susan! He's going to be fine! please take some time for yourself too you need rest too. Sending losts of love and hugs to both of you! XXX


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope when you feel the time is right you will post a photo of your brave boy, I have read so much about him that I would love to put a face to the name although I understand if you think it's still too upsetting at the moment x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for the updates.

I have not been on here for about a week. It sounds like Ivan is doing amazingly. 

Sending more healing vibes for him.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@bluecordelia Hi Susan, how's Ivan doing? I hope he's ok and still continuing to improve xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> @bluecordelia Hi Susan, how's Ivan doing? I hope he's ok and still continuing to improve xx


SNAP! I've been thinking about Ivan today too! I think Susan might be back at work now so maybe hasn't got a lot of time to post. I hope is is going well.
XXX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone
quick update. I got the puppy pads from the 99p shop and are putting them down with yesterdays news at one end of the tray and newspaper on the floor. Iv had a few loose days and I was worried this was a reaction to metacam. On reflection I think the heavy antibiotics have knocked his stomach off. We seem ok on the reduced dose of metacam and I hope to get him off it asap.

Ivan is eating like a pig. I can feel the weight on him again as I carry him upstairs to save his feet. I have left off the silver cream as scabs are well formed and dry. If he was a human I would be having no dressings on. Ivan is better in that he has returned to not liking having his tummy brushed. He does look like a little chimp as both eyes have a circle around them. Hair is coming on great around his nose. This was the first big area to shed its skin. I think we might have a few bald patches on his ears as they were tidied and cleaned up but It is still early days. Paws are less sore with hardly any licking going on now they are dry. We get the odd bit of bleeding but this is limited a couple of pads not the whole foot.

Ivan is jumping up and I let him out this afternoon into our covered greenhouse area. This was Blue's area as it is glass roofed and brick sided with a high ledge and cat tree in. Ivan seemed very content sat on the middle perch of the cat tree watching the rain. Blue has been better with him....they have eaten side by side and hissing stopped. I would be careful about leaving them alone as she is a big girl and would do well on a hockey team!! I am looking forward to being able to let him out maybe next weekend if his feet are fine. I cant believe that he has again done so well. I was anxious about leaving him next week for half days mainly as the licking was an issue. Again Iv's personality has been a major factor in his recovery as he is so easy going and a nice boy.

I will post photos as I know people want to see him. I struggle to get photos on this site as I had a blackberry but my new phone is too complicated. I know they are hard to look at but now there is light at the end of the tunnel its hopefully wont upset people too much. Ivan is a lovely semi long haired black cat. I saw a photo of him posted by his rescuer and within ten minutes I had rung and said I was interested. He sealed his fate as when I first saw him he stepped out of his cage onto my chest and licked my face.....he was called Isis and had belonged to an old lady who went into a home seeing him left to fend on his own. I had to let his rescuer know about the accident as I still visit her. That was hard as she was so upset and at the time his recovery was very tentative. I know my vet has taken photos to help other owners but I would caution anyone that what he needed more than anything was time. Had I not been off work and able to stay with him and react to any changes or needs I am not sure if he would have made it or if it would have been fair to him. Yes it helps being a nurse but any owner can do the same.

Let me fiddle with tech and see what I can do.
Again thank you for all the thoughts, vibes and positive thinking which has helped me get through this . Writing down little pluses and thoughts helps and this forum has been a huge support

Susan x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Soozi said:


> SNAP! I've been thinking about Ivan today too! I think Susan might be back at work now so maybe hasn't got a lot of time to post. I hope is is going well.
> XXX


Was typing as you posted I think x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Only just seen this - I'm so glad Ivan is making such good progress and getting better, bless him.

Hugs to you too, you've done an amazing job xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Susan, 
Thanks for the update  such great news, Ivan is doing so well, so much more improvement and progression, I'm so so pleased for the both of you  

It's great he's eating well and you can feel he's gaining weight, he really is getting there bless him  

All good signs that I'm sure make you feel a little more better and confident about you going back to work next week. 

Again, you've done fantastic with him, your love, care and dedication has shone through. 

I'm also so pleased that Blue is getting better with him  

Topping up the vibes and sending love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for this lovely update. Just so lovely to hear how he's putting on weight and all his improvements which are fantastic. Well done to you and him.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't believe how well Ivan is doing. I think you, as well as ivan, have been very brave


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@bluecordelia So pleased with the update Hun! It will be a while before Ivan looks as he used to but he's still a beautiful brave boy! I personally would like to see photos of him and watch his progress until he's 100% Ivan again. Huge hugs to you both! XXX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update, such positive news for brave Ivan xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I had a go this afternoon with photos but i cant seem to save them to a file on my phone to upload. I am happy to whatsapp people pics as i know i can do this. If u pm me, i will send you my mobile number. This Nokia is overly complicated and the what's app had to be set up for me so i could message my son in Abu Dhabi

if anyone has any other ideas shout as it cant be that hard but is beyond me x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I did go to see my teenage nieces to help but surprisingly, they were in bed!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> I had a go this afternoon with photos but i cant seem to save them to a file on my phone to upload. I am happy to whatsapp people pics as i know i can do this. If u pm me, i will send you my mobile number. This Nokia is overly complicated and the what's app had to be set up for me so i could message my son in Abu Dhabi
> 
> if anyone has any other ideas shout as it cant be that hard but is beyond me x


@bluecordelia What model Nokia phone have you got Hun? maybe someone has the same one and can help or we could google it! Photos are a must here you know that! LOL!:Snaphappy XXX

We need to get you an Avatar too!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Nokia lumia 520


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@bluecordelia on just looking very quickly it seems your photos should be saved to your phone hub? Do you know where that is and are your photos there? if so you should easily be able to select the photo you want to upload directly on to the Forum using the *Upload a file* button next to the green *Post reply* button which are on the bottom right of every post post. Your phone does seem very complicated though! XXX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have seen that upload file on pf but when i click on it nothing appears in the window..the one u choose a file out of. I have a friend coming who is a bit whizzy with phones...they said this Nokia was complicated..i will get them to look


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> I have seen that upload file on pf but when i click on it nothing appears in the window..the one u choose a file out of. I have a friend coming who is a bit whizzy with phones...they said this Nokia was complicated..i will get them to look


After you have clicked on upload file it should take you to a window where it askes you to Browse files you need to click on that and your pics should come up for you to select the ones you want to upload...if that all makes sense! It might be better if your friend can help as she will be sitting with the phone in her hand! I would get an iphone next time they are easi peesy! XXX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have saved a pic to SkyDrive as i think photos are not on the hub. Please bear with me and yes i will get iphone nect


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Photograph is on skydrive but box still empty when i try to upload on pf. Its got to be something simple...but frustrating.....i will get this sorted.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Photograph is on skydrive but box still empty when i try to upload on pf. Its got to be something simple...but frustrating.....i will get this sorted.


@bluecordelia It probably is something simple that needs sorting! Don't drive yourself nuts hun wait for your friend to have a look! I did look at the user manual for your phone but it's ridiculously complicated unless we are both thick! LOL!







XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'd love to see a pic of him when you work out how to do it - no rush!!!

So pleased that he's eating so well and he's gaining weight - he must be feeling SO much better in himself xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I'd love to see a pic of him when you work out how to do it - no rush!!!
> 
> So pleased that he's eating so well and he's gaining weight - he must be feeling SO much better in himself xx


I'd like to second this.  I hope that you manage to get photo's posted. I confess that when you mentioned whatsapp I thought Whats that ?  I'm not tech minded.

Keep the phenomenal progress going Ivan.
sending love to the BC " family"


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

brilliant news Ivan is doing so well. And putting on weight. Yes I would like like to see how Ivan is progressing. When you learn how to put pics on. I am not technically minded either and it takes a while for me to get my head around the forum even now.
You have done a brilliant job with Ivan and I bet your bond has grown all the stronger.

Viv xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He is a big softie and currently asleep on the end of the bed. He was washing himself before and doing that deep getting down and nibbling/snorty good old clean. One thing is that he hasn't started purring again. He had a really loud purr and its odd as its like it is on the tip of his tongue. He is closing his eyes and I know he is enjoying his fusses. 

i now have 2 photos on sound cloud but still cant upload.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> He is a big softie and currently asleep on the end of the bed. He was washing himself before and doing that deep getting down and nibbling/snorty good old clean. One thing is that he hasn't started purring again. He had a really loud purr and its odd as its like it is on the tip of his tongue. He is closing his eyes and I know he is enjoying his fusses.
> 
> @bluecordelia i now have 2 photos on sound cloud but still cant upload.


@bluecordelia He really is getting better! He'll soon be purring again! I had an idea! If you would like to PM me you can send me your WhatsApp details that way I'll get the photos and can upload them to the thread so everyone can see how Ivan is doing and we can watch his progress! I think you said that the photos are on your WA? let me know XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww bless Ivan   he sounds such a sweet boy 

I'm looking forward to seeing pic of your brave soldier 

I'm sure @Soozi will be able to get them posted for you.

Bless you Sooz xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lovely to read that Ivan is continuing to improve,sounds as though he will soon be back to his normal self xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

bluecordelia said:


> Ivan


Awwwwww bless his little heart  His beauty shines through his awful injuries tho xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just cross posted with you,poor Ivan he really has been in the wars.He has done well to have recovered so well ,although his injuries look bad they also look as though they have healed well ,hopefully his fur will all grow back and he will look as good as new.
Even it doesn't he is still a handsome and very lucky little boy.
Well done to you both xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> Ivan


OMG .

Poor, poor Ivan and poor, poor you.

Its clear that only immeasurable love, an incredible bond between you, and expert nursing could have made Ivan pull through. I was prepared for a shock but I am in tears.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for posting that picture Susan. I won't pretend it didn't bring a lump to my throat but after following his story it is nice to see him. Bless the wee man, he has been through so much but he is so brave and has such a wonderful mum, I'm sure he will continue to go from strength to strength xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww Ivan you poor little boy! You are still absolutely gorgeous! Thank you @bluecordelia! I just can't believe how well you have done treating Ivan I can only appreciate now after seeing his photo how serious his injuries were!







You are one amazing lady! He looks well healed although has a way to go you seem to have got him over the worst! Bless his little heart! and bloody well done you! XXX Glad you managed the photo!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Forester said:


> OMG .
> 
> Poor, poor Ivan and poor, poor you.
> 
> Its clear that only immeasurable love, an incredible bond between you, and expert nursing could have made Ivan pull through. I was prepared for a shock but I am in tears.


I'm so sorry Susan. I didn't mean to imply that Ivan is not a beautiful boy, he is. It just hit me like a ton of bricks what the two of you have come through. Sending much love, as always.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

awww bless him, looking at his photo broke my heart  I wanted to reach out and give him a big kiss and cuddle and tell him how beautiful he is. 

I can only imagine how he looked when he was first injured, I can see he looks like he is healing really well and this is all down to you Susan, you are such a wonderful mum and you've cared for him so well. 

Thank you for sharing Ivan's photo with us. I would really like to see more photos of him as time goes on, if that's ok with you. Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the picture.

(I feel so much anger to the person/people who did this - irrespective of whether they knew a cat was in the barn or not. I wish they could be burned alive!)

Ivan is a a pure miracle baby and I am just so glad you are his Mum and you have an utterly amazing vet. I think had he lived anywhere else he would never have been given a chance of survival.

And just look where he is today!! Well on the road to recovery and getting happier by the day. 

It won't be long before his fur has grown back and his scars healed and hopefully the memories of the day erased by the love and care he has received and will continue to receive for the rest of his wonderful life. I just hope he can feel the love from the forums too xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone 

i hope the pic isn't too upsetting. It was taken two days ago. I had to get my friend to post it from his iphone as we couldn't get my Nokia to do it. He had the photo to show his mum as he drove me to emergency vet with my sister and his parents picked him up. 

i feel the photos are worse than how he looks to me. The early shots make him look awful and very red. 

he normally has a very sleek coat as he was very greasy at first but good food sorted that.

he has played with a dangly toy this morning and bless him had a bat at blue as she prowled under his chair.

he is a stunner and I think people understand maybe why it was better to wait to see him as earlier photos are quite harrowing. I hope everyone is ok...the pics of kylie stumped me a bit as Ivan had his eyes involved and as a nurse eyes and burns are my worst case. 

please remember he is recovering but mainly due to him wanting it. Thank you all again and I will get some more recovery shots on esp after laser treatment. 

yes if i get a positive on the culprit there will be murder. I think i know who did it but they wont ever be called to order.

hope everyone ok and not upset. X


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Not upset just aww struck at yours and his fighting spirit. He's looking great, it's really starting to grow back on his top lip around his nose. The rest will come with time. I'm really speechless at how much you have got him through x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i hope the pic isn't too upsetting. It was taken two days ago. I had to get my friend to post it from his iphone as we couldn't get my Nokia to do it. He had the photo to show his mum as he drove me to emergency vet with my sister and his parents picked him up.
> 
> ...


Hopefully we've all got over the shock of seeing how serious his burns were so now I for one am looking forwards to seeing more photos of him improving!
Hugs! He's still a gorgeous boy! XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm glad you posted the photo of Ivan and look forward to seeing more as he improves. Once he starts the laser treatment I'm sure him fur will grow back quicker. 

He's such a brave brave boy and you are an amazing lady xx

I do hope you're feeling better about going back to work this week.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I now have the photos that Susan @bluecordelia has sent me of Ivan after the fire they are quite distressing to look at so would like @lymorelynn to let Susan know if she feels it's appropriate to post them. I feel anyone who has been following Susan's thread on Ivan will now appreciate how far this little guy has come it is truly a miracle!
Here's some of Ivan before his horrific accident. last pic is of Ivan with Blue


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

.

Soozi its fine to post them.I will let you know if moderator is happy for them to go on. 

People please remember how well Ivan is doing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> .
> 
> Soozi its fine to post them.I will let you know if moderator is happy for them to go on.
> 
> People please remember how well Ivan is doing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


OK Hun! Here's our little Hero Ivan.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Soozi said:


> OK Hun! Here's our little Hero Ivan.
> View attachment 230466
> View attachment 230467
> View attachment 230468
> ...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks @bluecordelia for letting us see these photos of Ivan and thanks @Soozi for posting them.

Ivan is a beautiful boy and Blue a beautiful girl.

Bless his little heart  he has done extremely well and how much he has improved over the weeks is amazing.

xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Thanks @bluecordelia for letting us see these photos of Ivan and thanks @Soozi for posting them.
> 
> Ivan is a beautiful boy and Blue a beautiful girl.
> 
> ...


sarah! Cried my eyes out but at the same time felt relieved and happy that he actually made it through such a horrendous ordeal! Susan is a Saint!
XXX


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, those photos really tug at the heart strings, poor little lad. Makes it all the more poignant that he is coming along so well. I wish the awful people who do these things could see the damage they do and the pain they inflict. We live near heathland and we have lots of serious arson fires which kills so much wildlife. Makes me so sad.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

The progress that he's made is almost miraculous.

He's a very, very special boy to have responded so well to Susan's loving care. I'm in tears again ,but more in recognition of that incredible bond that must exist between Ivan and Susan than because of my earlier distress that he could have suffered such terrible injuries.

Bless you Ivan ,though you are already blessed by having such a compassionate slave.

love to all of the BC family


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I hope that no one is upset by these pictures. I would not have posted them if Ivan's progress was not so good. 
I would caution anyone that had I had not been off work then I do not know how he would have faired. There have been some very kind words but I believe you don't need to be a nurse but just to care and have time xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't think anyone could help but be a bit upset at the pics but at the same time I think it's important to see them to appreciate just how far he has come, if that makes sense xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> sarah! Cried my eyes out but at the same time felt relieved and happy that he actually made it through such a horrendous ordeal! Susan is a Saint!
> XXX


I cried. I showed my OH, he got a choked up and said Ivan looks amazing now.

When you look at Ivan now he does look amazing, I can feel relief and happiness that he has got through this. Yes, Susan is a saint and without her wonderful care I don't think Ivan would have progressed and improved the way he has. xx


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

The photos aren't easy to look at but knowing that Ivan seems to be on the mend and is getting the best care he could ask for does help. Thank you Susan for showing us your brave boy.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

AmsMam said:


> The photos aren't easy to look at but knowing that Ivan seems to be on the mend and is getting the best care he could ask for does help. Thank you Susan for showing us your brave boy.


thank you..I would not wish anyone to be upset by the photos.
Susan


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> thank you..I would not wish anyone to be upset by the photos.
> Susan


Sometimes you have to see the bad to see the good that has come out of it! truly amazing! XXX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I cried. I showed my OH, he got a choked up and said Ivan looks amazing now.
> 
> When you look at Ivan now he does look amazing, I can feel relief and happiness that he has got through this. Yes, Susan is a saint and without her wonderful care I don't think Ivan would have progressed and improved the way he has. xx


Sarah thank you. I hope you and OH ok. Iv just had a bit of cheese and a go at the catit maze. He is due back for a check pm Thursday. x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> Sarah thank you. I hope you and OH ok. Iv just had a bit of cheese and a go at the catit maze. He is due back for a check pm Thursday. x


We are fine thanks Susan  I wasn't upset in the sense that I wish I hadn't seen the photos, I was sad for what Ivan had been through, and the thought of what could have been. But I'm pleased you posted the photos because it shows what amazing improvements Ivan is going through.

So pleased he's having a play  your vet must be amazed how well he is doing too.

xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Susan, both you and Ivan are heros. His response to your care is amazing. What a little fighter, and well done you for all your love and care for him.

I'm humbled by these photos. Bless you both.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for posting the photos and I only wish you had felt you could before - yes we probably would have all been horrified, as we are now at what he must have suffered, but to have to face it in your own must have been so hard. As someone said earlier you truly have been a saint and must have given him 24 hour intensive care these last couple of weeks to pull him through. You must be truly exhausted but exhilarated at the same time to see the progress he has made in your loving care.

So humbled xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I could not possibly be more in awe of you or him. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

thank you every one...there again have been some great replies. I held off because I was not able to get pictures on and I didn't know where we would get to and did not want to cause upset and distress. Every day and week saw different concerns and considerations. What I worried about in the morning often changed by the afternoon. 

I really appreciated all the thoughts, words and suggestions. I only wobbled once after a friend saw Iv and suggested he should be pts as he was upset at seeing him. I often thought and questioned was I being unfair to him. I am so glad we kept going but I would never query any owners decision. In all this Iv and I have some very special times even at the thick of it.

Thank you every one. Vibes and virtual hugs help x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You have reserved your place in heaven Susan. I still cannot believe how you have managed to get Ivan to where he is now. You are both very special. :Angelic:Cat xxx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

So great to hear of Ivan's progress, He truly is a special kitty, Well done for taking care of him and nursing back to health


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh. I am in tears, poor Ivan.

He has made amazing progress.

I hope you are absolutely bursting with pride, at how well he has done, and how you made that happen, bless you both x


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Wonderful and amazing..... You are both incredible, so many soft hugs to you both xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor Ivan what a brave boy he is thank you for posting the picture it just shows what love and dedication can do. Well done and give Ivan a gentle hug from me.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I really appreciated all the thoughts, words and suggestions. I only wobbled once after a friend saw Iv and suggested he should be pts as he was upset at seeing him. I often thought and questioned was I being unfair to him. I am so glad we kept going but I would never query any owners decision. In all this Iv and I have some very special times even at the thick of it.


In a couple of weeks time when his fur starts to grow back and he's not on painkillers anymore and the scars have healed, you will never question the decision you made. It will have been worth every waking moment spent caring for him. And in the whole scheme of things, these few weeks of horrible discomfort, will be so worth the long happy life he has ahead of him.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Just back from return to work. Iv sat on sofa. No problems 

vet on Thurs and Ivan wants it known he likes all hugs n snugs. 

will post any updates as and when esp after vet.

take care all x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> In a couple of weeks time when his fur starts to grow back and he's not on painkillers anymore and the scars have healed, you will never question the decision you made. It will have been worth every waking moment spent caring for him. And in the whole scheme of things, these few weeks of horrible discomfort, will be so worth the long happy life he has ahead of him.


i am tempted to reduce further the metacam but will hang on until vets. Iv is sprouting hair in different places and has got some sheen back on his coat. I cant wait for his tail to fluff up but it could take a few months x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww glad Ivan was fine while you were at work! Bless him! It will take a while for his fur to grow back but he'll be back to the old Ivan before you know it!  xxx:Kiss


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear Ivan was ok while you were at work   xx 

Look forward to more updates.


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

These photos make me want to shed manly tears. If only I wasnt so macho.

...

I lied, I shed manly tears D:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So pleased that Ivan is improving well. Sending Hugs and more healing vibes to him xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

The Cat Hotel said:


> These photos make me want to shed manly tears. If only I wasnt so macho
> its allowed x
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

don't know what happened there cat hotel but manly tears are definitely allowed x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Real men love cats....its true I've seen it on a Tshirt! :Hilarious xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Poor Ivan. I'm so glad he's on the mend. You are doing a wonderful job.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ivan is doing so well bless him. Massive hugs to you both xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

No exciting updates.....just nice steady and relaxed. Iv is doing great and the scabs over his eyes are reducing all the time. I will try for an update photo on Friday as my friend with an iphone is over. There appears to be a tiny bit of hair ie one strand over an eye. He is walking better and thinks nothing of jumping up on my kitchen island.

Iv has taken to sleeping at night on a rocking chair in my room or an office chair downstairs. I let him potter about now rather than follow him everywhere and return him to a bedroom.

Hope everyone ok xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ivan, wish I could give you a big cuddle.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick update 

Ivan purred....not his usual noisy one but a purr. Dreamies were involved. I am made up. He was also rubbing against things quite vigorously. All we need now is him to push the mobile out of the way for a fuss and jobs a good un. X


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Loving these positive updates ,no wonder you were made up.it is bl**dy fantastic that Ivan has recovered so well xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thrilled to pieces for you - a purr from a happy boy - just wonderful!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Awww that's made me feel quite emotional! X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's just wonderful   got me all choked up. 

I'm so happy for you   

Xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That's brilliant news that Ivan is purring  he must really be feeling a lot better now. Brilliant update made my day 

Viv xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

We are all big softies when it comes to the puss cats in our lives. Each little goal moves you on and writing down my ramblings and then going back helps a lot to see what he is achieving.

We have just got back from the vet. Next appointment 050615!!! vet said he wasn't adding anything to his recovery currently so would be happy to see him next month. The laser is now probably early June. Vet hasn't got a price yet but I think looking at other vets it is about £20 per session.

Vet very happy with him. He mentioned cosmetic surgery around his eyelids as they appear in the last two days a little baggy on the edges. Ivan has lost the scab (with a bit of help) over his left eye. It was slightly protruding over his lid so was probably really annoying. Vet thinks eyelids might be caused by healing skin contracting but will wait to see if it is an issue. I don't want surgery for pretty purposes but could be swayed if there would be a clinical improvement.

We are further reducing metacam done to 2kg dose and if he doesn't seem bothered then stopping it. Appetite still great and we can let him out if he will go out in the rain or its overcast. I have to watch for sun and vet says the block wont be any good on his scabs . I will be researching sun block later on here as I am sure some of the white cats need it.

So here we are hoping for a wet weekend..I am sure the next Bank Holiday will oblige anyway!

I am made up and so pleased with Ivan .......I want to cry and whoop at the same time . Its blinking brilliant.
xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Susan, I want to cry and whoop with you too!!   sooooo happy for you and Ivan  

A wonderful update   each and everyone one of your posts Ivan is improving more and more   fantastic news your vet is really happy with Ivan and that he doesn't need to be seen until next month  

Great news the Metacam has been reduced again and his appetite is good. 

Look forward to your next update  

Keep it up Ivan   xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww what brilliant news Susan it's enough to make anyone cry with joy that Ivan has pulled through his horrendous ordeal! I agree about the cosmetic surgery! it only needs to be done for medical purposes! He's still a beautiful boy with or without scars and as long as he is happy! Thank you so much for the update! send any pics you want posting to me on WA if you need to. Happy to upload to thread! After such bad news this week at least we can smile for Ivan.
Big hugs! XXX


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh wow, Ivan has come through in leaps and bounds. I've seen the photos. It's hard to get upset about them but the news is good. 

It take 3 to 4 months for my cat to grow back clipped hair after a scan. But in Ivan's case, I'm guessing it can take longer but hopefully you'll notice small hairs on him before then - small steps in the right direction.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read this latest update,Ivan really is a little super star,with the dedicated help of his slave he has healed so well.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Susan and Ivan, the news in these updates is getting better and better. I could not be more pleased for you both.

Those tiny steps forward have become great bounding strides. It just goes to show the power of love , dedication and determination.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That is so good to hear. We love brave Ivan xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been lurking on this thread since the start & I cannot believe how far Ivan has come. What a brave boy to get through all this & you really deserve so much credit for looking after him the way you have. Hearing him purr for the first time must have been incredible :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone

I have decided to drop the metacam totally from tomorrow. We have had reduced dose to 2kg for two days. Feet pads look good. If he looks upset i can reintroduce. 

Ivan is playing with toys and currently the pair of them are snoozing on my bed.
I will try to get some good pics of him later today and post via Suzy. 

weather is a bit odd..sunny but windy. I will see if he fancies a mooch outside later. My niece had moved in as we are extending house in June and everyone is all over the shop. It will be good as she is around in the day and fusses him. 

hope everyone ok x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Just catching up with this wonderful news! Gentle hugs to Ivan xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have decided to drop the metacam totally from tomorrow. We have had reduced dose to 2kg for two days. Feet pads look good. If he looks upset i can reintroduce.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news all round Susan.

It certainly sounds as though Ivan doesn't need the metacam any more. As you say, you can always re-introduce it if you feel that he needs it.

Its wonderful to know that he is playing, he's obviously enjoying life again I'm sure that having your niece's company when you are not around will be enjoyable for him as well. Is this the niece who so kindly comforted him on one of his many vet trips?

Its lovely to hear that Ivan goes from strength to strength. He's such a brave boy and a real tribute to your exceptional nursing skills.

Sending love and more positive vibes from Dylan and I.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

This is such brilliant news Susan, I'm sure Ivan will now continue to go from strength to strength!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news Susan he's just getting better and better! he's well on his way now and only because of you! Well done and to Ivan too what a true little hero he is! I'm around most of today so just WA the photos and I'll post them on the thread! Can't wait!!!







XXX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have got the older niecelet staying...its noisy and messy but good fun. She did call me a clean freak. Saskia came in one vets trip and Zara on another. They are both big cat fans and their boy Hugo is currently living indoors following house move on Thursday. The plan was to move him here as he would be here anyway but we have delayed for a bit. Hugo had visited a few times before the accident so i am hoping in a couple of weeks we can get him here. He cant go out as temporary house is near a road.

I will go stalking for pics now


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Another fantastic update on Ivan   

I'm so so pleased he he's doing even better today  

Sounds like he and Blue are getting there too  

Looking forward to photos


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@bluecordelia

I have just received a delivery from the lovely internet postlady with latest pics of Ivan! he's looking even more like himself now and we can see his gorgeous green eyes! Looking good darling Ivan!!!!!!:Joyful:Kiss XXX


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, that new skin looks fantastic and his eyes look perfect. Its hard to imagine that he could progress so far so quickly.

Ivan, you truly are a Superstar.

xx









Thank you so much for posting these Soozi.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking fab handsome Ivan   xx

I can defiantly see the improvement and fur growth from the last photos   fantastic progress   

Beautiful green eyes :Kiss :Kiss

Thanks for the photos Susan : ) and thanks for posting them Sooz 

Looking forward to the next ones  xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Looking fab handsome Ivan   xx
> 
> I can defiantly see the improvement and fur growth from the last photos   fantastic progress
> 
> ...


I think Susan said she would try and get some when he playing! :Joyful xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I think Susan said she would try and get some when he playing! :Joyful xxx


That would be great  can't wait to see those   xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! That's great progress on his scabs and hair regrowth around his nose, his paw pads look all new and soft. Hes going great. Well done again . What has the vet said about hair regrowth on the more heavily scabbed areas of his face. Is he likely to still have working hair follicles there? The burns did look pretty deep. Is that what the proposed laser treatment is for, stimulating those follicles.?


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Ivan is looking so much better, and wow he has such lovely green eyes!

It's great that he is feeling well enough to play as well, sounds like he is really on the mend now.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Ivan looks a lot better bless him he has lovely eyes, all your hard work love and dedication is paying off. He is gorgeous. And thank you Soozi for posting these pictures so we can see how well Ivan is doing  

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

More pics of our Ivan its jyst wonderful seeing him out and about!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

How wonderful to see him out and about, you can really see the improvement since the last pics


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

And heres some more!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Looking good Ivan


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely photos   it's great to see Ivan out and about :Cat :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm actually amazed that cats are so good at just getting on with things! You would think he would be a bit scared of going out again after his terrible experience but he's really enjoying his life outside again! Fantastic! :Joyful xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I'm actually amazed that cats are so good at just getting on with things! You would think he would be a bit scared of going out again after his terrible experience but he's really enjoying his life outside again! Fantastic! :Joyful xxx


Ivan has been amazingly brave right from the beginning and his bravery continues. Bless him, I wish I could give him a big kiss and cuddle :Kiss :Kiss xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> I'm actually amazed that cats are so good at just getting on with things! You would think he would be a bit scared of going out again after his terrible experience but he's really enjoying his life outside again! Fantastic! :Joyful xxx


I think we could all learn a hell of a lot from animals,they just take what ever sh*t life throws at them and get on with the important bit,..............living the best life they can .
If we can help them to achieve that then we are blessed.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

He's an amazing little cat! looking at the first photos I just can't imagine what the pain must have been like! I'm officially joining his fan club!:Cat:Joyful xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Great pics. Amazed at his progress in just over a week since the last pictures so pleased he is doing really well. 

Thank you so much for the updates.

I really think this thread should be a sticky as it would help any other cat owner in a similar position.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

idris said:


> Wow! That's great progress on his scabs and hair regrowth around his nose, his paw pads look all new and soft. Hes going great. Well done again . What has the vet said about hair regrowth on the more heavily scabbed areas of his face. Is he likely to still have working hair follicles there? The burns did look pretty deep. Is that what the proposed laser treatment is for, stimulating those follicles.?[/QUOTE
> 
> the laser treatment is to stimulate hair growth. I thought it could help his feet but they look ok. He is getting the odd few hairs over one eye. I feel as others have said it could be 3/4 months to get him back to full coat and tail.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Phone playing up.

vet suggests laser for his hair regrowth. I thought it might help his pads but they have come on a lot. He has about 3hairs sprouting over one eye. I feel a lot of the scabbing around his eyes was me walloping loads of eye cream on. We did irrigate to open them but they closed again within 7-10 hours. Although it cleaned and cooled them and I knew they were ok, on reflection i think it might have been better to leave them. I think hair growth and follicles are going to be ok. Again his ears were cleaned and tidied up as vet thought there was potential infection brewing. The swab didn't grow anything not above normal skin flora. I think he might have a few random baldy bits on his ears but am hopeful the eye area will be ok.

I will post more pics of course via the fab Suzi. Blue stayed near him and one photo shows her on the bank behind in meerkat stance watching him. 

Ivan has made a hard job easy for me. Thanks again for all the comments.
love Susan blue n Ivan xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> Phone playing up.
> 
> vet suggests laser for his hair regrowth. I thought it might help his pads but they have come on a lot. He has about 3hairs sprouting over one eye. I feel a lot of the scabbing around his eyes was me walloping loads of eye cream on. We did irrigate to open them but they closed again within 7-10 hours. Although it cleaned and cooled them and I knew they were ok, on reflection i think it might have been better to leave them. I think hair growth and follicles are going to be ok. Again his ears were cleaned and tidied up as vet thought there was potential infection brewing. The swab didn't grow anything not above normal skin flora. I think he might have a few random baldy bits on his ears but am hopeful the eye area will be ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply . I'm very pleased the vet thinks the hair will grow back on his face. I would not second guess what you did for him in the height of the emergency, you did what was considered best for him at the time and things may not be looking as good now if you hadn't. A few baldy bits are nothing compared to what could have happened. He is one very fortunate cat.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's lovely to see him out enjoying himself. Really glad he is mending so well. Big hugs for you Ivan and your Mum for being such an excellent nurse.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

The amazing improvement and progress shows in the photos of Ivan, he has come a very long way very quickly and that is due to your love, care and dedication and Ivan being a brave determined boy.

It sounds and looks like Blue is getting a lot better with Ivan, she's staying close, watching him and looking after her brother 

xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wonderful photos..the difference in a week is amazing! Have you done the quality of life score again for him? I expect it's starting to gain momentum now. He looks so happy and normal..I'm amazed he wanted to go out too! If there is ever a pet of the Year award it should go to him!!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ivan is a brave little soul. It's lovely to see him out and about bless him. Thank you for sharing these pictures via Soozi . And thank you Soozi for putting them up he is such a brave little boy. 

Viv xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I think we are at the stage where you question what you did and would you change anything....that is nursey reflective practice..

at first, i know the thought if him being blind got to me. After a few days, i was ok with it. It was more my own fear than Ivan's ability to be able to cope and adapt to having no sight. 

it actually feels unreal now when he is on the bed with blue. People may feel that he went through too much or they would have done things differently. I thank everyone for being so supportive and thoughtful in their posts. For us things seem to be ok. I will not forget the kindness, care and sensitivity by all. 
just to say Ivan was stood kneading on my chest last night and had a go rubbing and pushing the phone away. I was beaming in the dark. 

hair recovery shots to follow in due course x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I will do quality of life score again. I packed in his medicine box yesterday but it will be good to get his number x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh Susan, he looks so happy and relaxed in the garden.  . You must be so proud of him.
Its lovely to see Blue keeping a protective eye on him too.


Those photos have brought tears to my eyes . . . . . again!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Gorgeous, Gorgeous boy, those photos have really made my day!!!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Fantastic! The improvement in just over a week is amazing, well done to both of you xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> I think we are at the stage where you question what you did and would you change anything....that is nursey reflective practice..
> 
> at first, i know the thought if him being blind got to me. After a few days, i was ok with it. It was more my own fear than Ivan's ability to be able to cope and adapt to having no sight.
> 
> ...


I would not have done anything differently to you but I must admit seeing the very first photos of him after the fire would have filled me with dread! I would just not have known how to cope and would have gone to pieces feeling it was hopeless to try and save him but you are made of stronger stuff and it is for this reason that Ivan is with us today enjoying his life again! I can't tell you how much admiration I have for you! Special people like you (Nurse or not) are very rare. 
Looking forwards to receiving more pics of our PF Cat hero of the year!







XXX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Quality of life score today 62/70. We dropped a point on all categories and scored 8 ob hygiene as we still have a litter tray.

previous score 48. First score i think early 40's. Below 35 is the suggested cut off point.

hope this helps anyone looking in xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awwww! Blue is gorgeous too and hardly gets a mention but as @sarahecp says you can see she looking out for him! Good girl Blue you also have played a big part in Ivan's recovery! Hugs and strokes!:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss XXX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan went out yesterday but only managed a few minutes around my car before scuttling back in. We have been out again this afternoon for a sit under a bush. Blue was sat in the bush. Rain curtailed play. 

pain killers ie metacam no longer needed. Ivan has lifted a scab overhanging his left eye. I can see what the vet means but lets hang fire as he is beautiful and if we get fur back you won't notice. I am trying to close up tight and massage a bit around his eyes as it feels the right thing to do. 

will leave it a week for picture so we can see the difference.

love Susan blue n Ivan x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Bless him, Ivan is brave to go out at all after what happened to him. Its great news that the metacam is no longer needed. Years ago when I had a bad burn to my leg I found that once the dead skin/scabs lifted it was itchy rather than painful.

Who cares about external " blemishes"?- No-one who matters. Ivan is beautiful to all of us and a real little hero 

Dyl and I send our love


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Quality of life score today 62/70. We dropped a point on all categories and scored 8 ob hygiene as we still have a litter tray.
> previous score 48. First score i think early 40's. Below 35 is the suggested cut off point.
> hope this helps anyone looking in xxx


This is utterly amazing...to think Ivan has gone from 48 to 62 in about a week or so is incredible. I knew he would be romping by now but it's truly wonderful to see the progression in figures.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Ivan went out yesterday but only managed a few minutes around my car before scuttling back in. We have been out again this afternoon for a sit under a bush. Blue was sat in the bush. Rain curtailed play.
> 
> pain killers ie metacam no longer needed. Ivan has lifted a scab overhanging his left eye. I can see what the vet means but lets hang fire as he is beautiful and if we get fur back you won't notice. I am trying to close up tight and massage a bit around his eyes as it feels the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


I agree massage is a good idea to get blood circulating around his eyes! I look forwards to getting the next lot of photos! Hugs to you Ivan and Blue. xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

When I did the score I instantly thought I had been too generous when he was poorly but I remember redoing it at the time for that very reason!!. Ivan ate, drank and adapted to reuse of a litter tray throughout. The score allows for you to groom them and give pain relief amongst other things.

If anyone one is reading this at a later date the score is on the sticky by shoshannah about sick and elderly cats and when to let go...I couldn't read it for the first few days.

Pics at the weekend
x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh wow wow wow!

Bless him - he has a little mask - he is a true superhero cat!

So glad to see him out and about, you're a superstar (and I would have done exactly the same as you) x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking forward to more pics of our brave little man xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

i somehow managed to miss this thread utterly and have just read all 17 pages in one go. I think it's far to say I've read novels that weren't as nail biting!!

Some times the things people do really make me dislike humanity...

I'm so impressed with what you're done for your little boy. he's a beautiful brace little soldier.

much love to all
x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Erenya said:


> i somehow managed to miss this thread utterly and have just read all 17 pages in one go. I think it's far to say I've read novels that weren't as nail biting!!
> 
> Some times the things people do really make me
> I'm so impressed with what you're done for your little boy. he's a beautiful brace little soldier.
> ...


wow that's a lot of catching up. 
Ivan is a certainly a superstar on here and at the vets. I read back the other day and was amazed what you forget. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@bluecordelia Sorry Hun I know it's the Bank holiday there but am just wondering how our little hero Ivan is doing? Ready for some pics anytime!
Hugs to you Ivan and Blue! XXX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick update. We have been out a few times today. The gravel by the front door is a bit ouchy on his feet. Neither cat liked walking on it. He has spend a good few hours sunning himself in the greenhouse. 

i have tried to get a few shots today but they are poor. The hair around his eyes seems to be growing...it looks white but i think its just new baby hair. Nose and mouth look goodohj


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad he's doing well - my lot hate gravel too and will do their best to avoid it!!!

Looking forward to a pic when you get the chance.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bless Ivan, he is doing so very well! Big kiss from me and the boys xx :Kiss


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update Susan 

Pleased to hear Ivan is improving more and more   and he enjoyed his sunbathing 

Looking forward to photos  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Nice to hear he's enjoying his life again Hun! Send photos when you are ready! Thanks for update! XXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's our Ivan! Susan says the colour is not the same as he actually looks, he's not as red looking. He's still gorgeous!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's more!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update Susan. And the pictures Soozi. Ivan is coming on in leaps and bounds. So pleased he is getting better it's all down to your love and dedication 

Viv xx


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you for the updated photos. Great to see him getting so much better. It really is great to have the update. You are doing sterling work and what a great fellow he is......... Thank you xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

The hair is starting around the eye area. It looks pale but I think its just new baby hair coming through. The area around his nose and side of his mouth is really filling in. The new hair is very black. I will try to show this but he is moving now and the old story about getting a good pic of a black cat is true. Have a great Bank holiday everyone. Xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely photo's 

He is looking more and more less pink and more black.

You have done a fantastic job with him and Ivan has been a good patient. 

Thank you very much for the updates.

Have a lovely enlongated weekend. xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just looked back on the other photos and what a huge difference, I can see his fur has grown and filling in and his skin is looking good.

You're looking fantastic Ivan and you're such a beautiful boy  xxx

Thanks for the photos Susan and Sooz for posting


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Susan @bluecordelia

How's our superstar Ivan doing?

I hope he's ok and still continuing to improve.

I hope you and Blue are well too.

xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Hi Susan @bluecordelia
> 
> How's our superstar Ivan doing?
> 
> ...


Hi Hun! I think we might hear from Susan over the weekend about Ivan maybe with more pics!!! xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Hi Hun! I think we might hear from Susan over the weekend about Ivan maybe with more pics!!! xxx


Thanks Hun  xx

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't know how I missed the last pics - he is coming on so fast. I could see where the new baby hair was starting grow very fine and fluffy down. 

Looking forward to see how he is after another week's gone by.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I don't know how I missed the last pics - he is coming on so fast. I could see where the new baby hair was starting grow very fine and fluffy down.
> 
> Looking forward to see how he is after another week's gone by.


Hi Hun
I'm going to Whatsapp Susan later and pester her for some more pics of Ivan! LOL!:Joyful xxx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Such great news to see Ivan getting better. Can't believe what he's gone through. It would be great to see some more pics. What a little fighter. :Kiss


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I have sent Susan a Whatsapp message so hoping she will post soon with an update! xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Apologies for not posting pics. Soozi will post later. We are due at vet Friday for a check up. There are two lots to see from earlier last week and some from today. Ivan is moving quick now and it is hard to get a good shot. Fur under eyes had really come on. Ivan is still nipping out for short periods. I only let him out when I am about as i worry people might react to him. His coat is back shinning but still choppy in places. I will know we are at maximum fur when his tail is back to its bottle brush size..thats about 3 months away i feel. Hope everyone ok. Sorry but my son was back home on Friday so i took the photos but didn't post. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry so late but had a bit of a family crisis and been on Skype for the past hour or so!
Susan asked me to mention that Ivan still looks a bit red in the photos but in fact he is normal skin tone so it's just the light! He's looking remarkable! Bless him! Anyway here the pics of our little hero!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's a couple more.....


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh wow, he looks amazing! So glad to see & hear how well Ivan the brave is doing :Cat


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Great to see Ivan again. such a brave lad. he is looking brilliant.

wish I could come over and pet him and give him some treats for being such a brave kitty :Cat


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the title"Ivan the brave". He gets The count and ivy at home. He is getting cheekier by the day. He is great with my son being back as the accident happened while Patrick was away. Patrick made steak tonight so the pair wolfed down a piece of best rump lightly fried. Their diet is better than mine! I am so pleased his coat is gleaming again. I will update after vets visit this Friday x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh wow Ivan looks fabulous! Thanks for the update xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Been looking forward to these photos and what a difference in a week, Ivan is looking fantastic :Happy :Happy 

His coat is looking great :Happy

He deserves to be spoilt with the best steak :Happy :Happy

Your vet is going to be very impressed with him. 

Thanks for the photos and update Susan and to Soozi for posting the photos xxx

Look forward to the next update


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

What a brave little man. My heart melts every time I see his pics. Big big cuddles for Ivan :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow he looks great! Onwards and upwards Ivan our brave little soldier!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

He's improving something wonderful, thanks for the updates bluecordelia & soozi.
@bluecordelia I may have found your avatar


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What wonderful pics again. You can see the improvement week by week. His coat loos great and he looks such a happy boy. 
Loving his hearty appetite!!!
Let us know how the vet visit goes.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw I'm so happy to see Ivan is doing well. He's looking a lot better


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@bluecordelia Susan said she will post on Friday when Ivan has been to the Vet! she has sent me some up to date photos and I can't believe how his little face is becoming more like he used to be before the fire! He's looking amazing and it's so lovely that he will go outside and not be nervous! The first pic is brilliant! Here's our Hero!!!........


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

How wonderful to see him going from strength to strength


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

So pleased to see he's doing well little sweetheart


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> How wonderful to see him going from strength to strength


From seeing those first Photos Hun I really thought he would never fully be back to himself again but he is getting there and his fur is coming on so well isn't it! xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi said:


> From seeing those first Photos Hun I really thought he would never fully be back to himself again but he is getting there and his fur is coming on so well isn't it! xxx


Yes his progress is really just incredible, at the start of this thread I really didn't know how it was going to go and I think we all probably wondered that, but he is a trooper and no mistake!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Our Ivan is looking fabulous :Happy :Happy 

The first photo I can see even more fur growing and filling in. It's great that he's confident enough to go out again and not be nervous  

Ivan is one truly amazing boy :Happy xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He is truly amazing. Looking forward to hearing what the vet says on Friday!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

He's a tenacious one. Loving the latest pics, he's doing wonderful. X


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow! The speed with which Ivan's fur is growing back is incredible. It's a testament to your nursing skills, Susan.

It is wonderful to see those current photos and think how far Ivan has come in a relatively short time.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Ivan has to be a PF "Champion " he has done so well ,recovering from horrible injuries.
Well done to you Susan you have done so well getting him to where he is today x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> Ivan has to be a PF "Champion " he has done so well ,recovering from horrible injuries.
> Well done to you Susan you have done so well getting him to where he is today x


He defiantly is a PF Champion :Happy and such a brave brave boy :Happy

Susan has done extremely well with all the extra love, care and dedication given to Ivan :Happy


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

thank you everyone for the kind words and comments. I am sniggering at me as Betty Boop. Ivan is such a sweetpea and I know all of you would have done your upmost in the same circumstances. I promised Ivan a good life. He has repaid me in bucket loads for those 2-3 weeks of anguish. I am so glad we plodded on. I know we had time to get through and if I didn't post the pictures you wouldn't believe the massive progress made!! We are on no meds or cream now and a high protein diet. Ivan has always been a secret kibble fan so he does have a bit .

Update from the vet tomorrow. We are due in 5.45pm. I am not sure laser will be any good as he will need eye goggles for face work and that's where the hair loss is still most evident. 

take care everyone xxx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

What amazing photos. He really is the bravest. Happy happy days :Cat


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, amazing what a great testament to your care and Ivan's character..wow


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

I vote Ivan for PF cat of the year award :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Amin said:


> I vote Ivan for PF cat of the year award :Cat


I'll second that Amin! :Cat xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Amin said:


> I vote Ivan for PF cat of the year award :Cat





Soozi said:


> I'll second that Amin! :Cat xxx


I'll third that


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's official! Ivan you are our PF cat of the year! xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Just back from vets. Iain is very pleased with him. No eye surgery needed and he was amazed with his feet. 

the laser lady is in town so we are going on Monday for a free go as vet is using a few pets that day to see if people would have used it. I said i would have gone for it on his feet to stop the bleeding but I would have liked the laser to come to us. They are hand held units so portable. Vet had asked me to send pictures as he gets more hair. 

all the girls came out to see him today and it was lovely to take him with no bleeding or upset. Ivan sat in his box lovely and calm. We entered all the vets charity competitions and Ivan was his usual soft self. I will post pics before the laser treatment and we can all see if it makes a big difference. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan accepts his champion pf pet of the year!!!♥♥♥


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh that is just wonderful news BC!!! 
I knew the vet would be pleased with him.
Big kisses and lots of cuddles and good luck with laser lady on Mon.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Great to hear the vet was so pleased with Ivan! After what he's been through it doesn't surprise me that he laid back! Really interested to see how the laser treatment goes! Good luck for Monday Hun! Kisses for Ivan xxx:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well done Ivan, so pleased his eyes are OK. Onwards and upwards young man xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's fantastic news the vet was pleased with Ivan  and so she should be too, he's done extremely well 

Hope all goes well on Monday, let us know how it all goes xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic news that Ivan is doing so well. It's all down to your love care and dedication. The pictures show him looking really well. Ivan is a brave little star bless him. Please keep us updated.

Viv xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Will update after laser. I think i will try to get a good zap on his ears as i think they might be a bit baldy after the surgery. Have a lovely afternoon everyone. Blue n Ivan send hugs are are both relaxing after a bit of raw steak x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww have a lovely afternoon and enjoy the sunshine. 
Need to hear more about the laser BC - main question will it hurt having it 
Have you seen the lady?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow Susan!!! I'm sure Ivan will be on his best behaviour! Laser??? a walk in the park for him I'm sure! give him and Blue a hug each from me and Liddy please! XXX


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

There is no pain with laser. I have looked at American vet sites. Ivan would possibly need sedation to get near his eyes. It is a hand held laser with no heat. I am not going to allow any sedation for his eye area. I hope it may help regrowth on his ears. I did look into taking him to a vet about 15 miles away when his feet were bad but I decided against it as usually there are 4 /5 sessions. The upset and trauma to him was a major factor as at that time he got so upset in the car. I know this session is just one go but I will be able to influence the local vet getting a laser locally and I think it would have helped the foot bleeding. Its is great on non healing wounds both trauma and surgical. I will have a good chat with the lady. The vet i did find lets vet nurses do the treatment. Will let u know x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck and hope all goes well with the laser tomorrow xx

Let us know how Ivan gets on.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending " Good Luck " wishes for Ivan for tomorrow. I hope that the laser session goes well and is able to accelerate the healing for him. If any animal deserves a session to be beneficial , its Ivan , PF Champion and All Round Super Cat.

 :Cat


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi All

Iv just back from the laser session. He was as good as gold. The k laser today is stronger than the one I saw at a local vets by quite a bit and she said is widely used in the feline version of MRSA. I know it was a bit of a sales pitch but Iv had both ears done and a bit around his eyes. The lady had brought the goggles but they are like swimming goggles with quite tight elastic and I think she was worried they might hurt him. Ivan took it in his stride as there was me, the laser lady and the senior vet nurse. He lay down for most of it and she said it can be quite a soothing experience. She got him from behind so to ensure no damage to his eyes. Most of the pets treated today had wounds that were not responding to treatment ie infection. There was a dog also with an amputation but I am not sure if it was caused by trauma or illness.

All in all the treatment took about 10 minutes with a coupe of stops for a stretch. The laser is hand held and the end is round about the size of a twenty pence piece. It makes a noise like a quiet hairdryer so Iv was fine with that! There is a timer beeper but that was turned off. They have asked me to go back on Wednesday and Friday for another go so I will swing an early dart from work in the name of science. 

I have asked lovely Sue to post a couple of shots of him post treatment so we can see if there is a marked improvement in hair growth. There should be a shot today and I will try to get a good shot at the weekend. I wish he could have had his feet done when they were really bad but getting him to the laser if the vet bought one would have been a trauma. He just meows a bit in the carrier now but is fairly relaxed. I think Blue is on couple of the shots as a sneaky addition until I get an I phone.

Hope everyone well an let me know what you think about the laser xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased all went well and Ivan took it in his stride and was a good boy  

He's been through so much, a little laser is a walk in the park to him 

Well done Super Iv, you're such a brave boy :Happy :Happy xx

Looking forward to the photos


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Well! I think Ivan is looking absolutely amazing I can't believe how rapidly he is returning to his normal looking self! who'd have thought it!!! Here's Susan's latest pics I get quite teary when I see Ivan now but in a nice way!:Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx







Friday getting ready for the Vet!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This is my favourite! after his laser!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking absolutely amazing Ivan :Happy :Happy :Kiss :Kiss

I've just gone back again through the photos and just WOW!! the difference is wonderful :Happy :Happy

Oooo I see we got a sneaky peek at the gorgeous Blue too :Happy :Kiss


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Just read from beginning to end.....wow what a string of emotions -

Anger at just who could do such a thing.
Sorrow and utter sadness for the little ones pain and fear.
Admiration for you... His wonderful mummy, who's care and attention saved his little life.
Upset at seeing his photos...only because seeing it actually makes it real.
Wonder at just what a brave little soldier he is.
Encouragement at how he is healing so well.
Amazement to see how far he has come, just so gorgeous - he is such a special little angel....just like his Mum.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

He is looking just wonderful. Still in awe of the fantastic care you have given him, bluecordelia.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow!. Ivan's progress amazes me every time I see new reports or photos.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Can't believe the difference in him, he is a most deserving PF hero


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He made it easy for me. Pics at weekend x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm in awe of his progress , it really has not been long since the areas now pink were scabs and open sores. He is the remarkable regenerating cat.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ivan is looking really well bless him.  You are doing brilliantly with him.  He has come a long way from that dark day. You can see so much improvement with every picture update we get of him. 

Viv xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow I'm amazed at the improvement each time we see Ivan! The lazer sounds brilliant, so pleased he tolerated it well xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I have only just read through this thread beginning to end I can't believe I missed it originally. First would like to say I agree with the comments and think Ivan is a super cat. Hes come on leaps and bounds with the pictures and the dedication from his mum. I think you are amazing @bluecordelia the way you have dealt with Ivan and the bond you two must have now. I think you are right to persevere than fro him to recover he will be really grateful from you. I am so angry with whom ever set the barn on fire and what I would like to do with them if I came across them is unmentionable. I will keep posted and can't wait to see more pictures of Ivan's progress to recovery I think the laser is helping after only one session. Good to see Blue accepting him again. They are both incredibly handsome cats.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He has been great after first laser session and I feel but I am not sure whether this is wishful thinking that the eye area looks healthier. I will not post pics until weekend so we can all have a looky and comment. The laser lady also said the k laser is the only one payable by pet insurance.

I would have paid anyway if it saved recovery time and pain. There would also be less cost for creams both antibiotic and moisturising. I think we might have stemmed the bleeding from his pads a lot sooner also and not needed a few days in bandages but there is also a lot to be said for him being sedated and pain free to allow him to get through the shock. I did ring a couple of university attached vets/centres of excellence and there doesn't seem to be many lasers out there.

Thanks again all Iv's fans both old and new. I hadn't realised how many people had looked in.

Take care all
Susan Iv and Bluey xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Second laser session today and another vet nurse came to see his recovery!! He is starting to be known by his first name only in the style of Kylie1 The nurse has discussed him at university so some good is coming from his accident. I was more than happy for her to take his photo as she helped irrigate his eyes and showed me a photo she had with just one eye open. She too couldn't get over how well he has progressed as I think she didn't think he would get through.

I really felt tonight that everyone involved directly and indirectly has got something out of this which is a great thing.

Looking forward to Fridays final session and some photos to compare. Ivan is getting clever and when I appear with his sheet to get him in the carrier he does a bunk. It must be the feliway spray giving it away.

x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Second laser session today and another vet nurse came to see his recovery!! He is starting to be known by his first name only in the style of Kylie1 The nurse has discussed him at university so some good is coming from his accident. I was more than happy for her to take his photo as she helped irrigate his eyes and showed me a photo she had with just one eye open. She too couldn't get over how well he has progressed as I think she didn't think he would get through.
> 
> I really felt tonight that everyone involved directly and indirectly has got something out of this which is a great thing.
> 
> ...


Really brilliant news Hun! I'm here for when you want photos put on! It's getting quite exciting now! he's well on his way to full recovery!
XXX


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh he sounds like he's being such a good boy with his laser treatments, I'm so thrilled for you at how far he's come & can't wait to see more pictures of him, I found them hard to look at to start with but now I see past the burns & just see a beautiful brave boy! x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Everyone! Susan has posted me new pics of Ivan his skin does look red in the photos but is only pink and he's doing really well he had his last laser treatment today! Whey Hey! Susan can explain each photo when she posts as I haven't got my phone to hand! So Happy for Ivan and Susan together they have come such a long way.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

A couple more! I think the last one is after today's laser! As you can see his ears are more furry! such a little star! XXX Sorry for delay in posting Susan I was trying to catch a cat! LOL!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's absolutely unbelievable - I'm shocked by the improvement in such a short time!! He is simply amazing!! and so's @bluecordelia


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh wow, he looks amazing! It's lovely to see him looking so relaxed :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, I honestly did not think when we saw those first pics we'd see him looking so much like himself so soon. Just brilliant!xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,
the pics with the bowls are after his second session. The ones of him on the bed are today 11/06/15 before going for his last laser session. He really is not red. Its my phone. Skin is pale and healthy. I struggle to get a good shot as he is moving a lot quicker and will head butt the phone if it is too close. He looks great. His ears really have come on within the last week. Laser treatment increases blood to the area taking oxygen. The setting on the laser was for acute treatment. There was a dog in before him with a really nasty bite puncture wound which his owner said was a lot better. After him was a reptile. 

he really is coming on. Maybe we should leave it a week to post pics to see the hopeful effect of k laser. It is quiet painless and therefore fairly stress free . I think its done some good and compared to the cost of antibiotics its more expensive but I will wait to hear and read up on any evidence. Let me know what you think. I sm just grateful we had a go of it and for any help and improvement. 
thanks for your comments. Ivan is a super little cat. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Also big thank you to soozi for posting for me. Xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just, amazing!! :Happy :Happy

Again, I've looked back on the photos, the difference amazing :Happy

Ivan is looking fantastic   he is our super star :Happy

I'm so pleased the laser is going really well and he doesn't get stressed from it, well done Iv :Happy xx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

It's always exciting to see pics of Ivan. He's an inspiration. :Cat Xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Brilliant to see Ivan doing so well can't believe the difference the laser treatment is doing.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Really great to see and hear of Ivans recovery. He is one brave Lad and looking great too 

Well done again. Superb.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow!

Nearly all his fur has grown back. He is looking amazing . 

Well done Susan

Well done Ivan for being a very well behaved patient.

xxxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's such good news and so happy some good has come from it. 
The best is that Ivan seems to have recovered so well and it won't be long before he is completely back to his old self I should imagine. Looking forward to the next pics.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan has sent us some more pics of our lovely Ivan! Yay!!! these are after his final laser session last week the photos in the next post were taken yesterday! He's doing really well! Isn't he doing well!:Joyful:Joyful:JoyfulXXX











































Hi All!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Here are the photos taken yesterday so it's a week since his laser treatment! I just love following Ivan's progress I'm sure you do too! he's one remarkable cat with an equally remarkable owner. XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He and BC are truly amazing! You can see the fur growing back so clearly and he's healing so well. Remarkable.
Thanks for posting Soozi xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

A truly amazing cat is our Ivan with an amazing owner :Happy :Happy

Ivan is looking even more fabulous :Kiss :Kiss

The fur growth is fantastic  

Love seeing and hearing updates on our little super star :Happy :Happy

Looking forward to the next update. 

Thanks for the photos Susan and Soozi xxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Once again wow! Those last few pics you can really see the regrowth and it looks less red too! That's made me smile


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Looking good,what a difference .
It doesn't seem possible that Ivan could heal so well from what was serious injuries .
Love , determination not to give in and lots of TLC have worked wonders ,so happy for Ivan and Susan


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He looks fantastic, you can really see the difference in the redness of his skin. Well done Ivan the brave & of course his dedicated mummy :Smuggrin


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow, looking much better... well done


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I seem to have managed some decent shots and the new baby white hair is clearly visible. His eyes seem a lot firmer although there is still some small areas on his lids which are healing. The lids are not so baggy now. I am extending his claws as we have some very blunt claws and the claws which melted in the fire are starting to come on. There is one claw which is catching on his pad as it is coming out. I cant trim it as its very small, blunt and I would worry as it is not easy to see where to nip at it. I am watching as his claws are growing all the time and hope once the end has got to a better length we wont have any further issues. He isn't bothered by it but I am watching in case it becomes an issue. If anyone has any suggestions shout out. I don't think filing it would help as it needs to get some length to get up and over the pad.

I am having to cut him back food wise as he is heavier than Blue now!! We are back to the two of them gallumping around at 5am playing chase. Ivan quite often is the main culprit. 

I will post pics again in a week so everyone can see where we have got to. Thank you everyone. Ivan sends his love xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ivan is looking really great. You can plainly see the fur grow back. Well done gorgeous Ivan, and well done Susan. It's good to hear Ivan and Blue are running around together too even if it is at 5am. The best wake up call in the world 

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

*It's Ivan photo time folks!!! Susan is having big building works going on but posted me a few more pics of Ivan taken today. She wants to point out that although his skin still looks red it isn't, he's got lots of baby fur coming through and his whiskers are half grown though now too! Such a little hero! I exepct she will post a bit later.*


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Soozi, he just keeps looking better and better!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He looks amazing, lovely lad. Its been a long road but the end is in sight


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thank you Soozi for posting all these lovely updates of Ivan,every week theimprovement gets better and better.
Hopefully he will soon have all his fur back,but even if not he is still a handsome and very fortunate lad x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I really look forward to Ivan updates and especially seeing photos of our brave little hero  thanks @Soozi for posting 

These photos are just amazing, you can see the fur growth and his whiskers :Happy :Happy

Love love this photo :Happy :Happy









He looks so chilled out and content :Happymakes me feel all warm and fuzzy :Happy

Awww Ivan you're such a beautiful boy


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He really does look better & better everytime, what a brave boy. Love the last photo , he looks so comfortable & relaxed. Thanks for posting Soozi, Ivan updates are a real highlight for me :Smuggrin:Smuggrin.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He looks amazing - every week he gets better and better and it does look as if the fur is growing back around his eyes now too. Gorgeous!! Thanks @Soozi for posting the pics!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow his ears are looking fab , he's doing so well . Xxx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I look forward to the updates on this lovely boy, and I am thrilled at his progress. What a sweetheart he is.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. lt is hard to get a good shot but he was chilling this morning.
Both Iv and Blue have tolerated the builders this week. Blue has growled at them and both hid out when it was noisy. Blue got her revenge as she walked across the concrete slab right to the middle, sat down and then strolled off again. Her paw prints are forever in my new living area!!

Ivan continues to enjoy time outside. He hardly uses the tray now and at the moment seems to prefer being in at night.
As Soozi said his skin is not red at all. The lounging shot of him probably gives a better idea of his skin tone. There is a bit of pink round both upper eyelids but I feel this is slowly getting better.

The pair of them are playing and chasing each other. Ivan knows if he scratches at my bedroom door even if it is open that I will get up. The green chair he is lounging on is a favourite of them both although I normally have a throw on. 

Hope you all well and enjoyed your weekly Ivan fix. xxx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

I too look for Ivan's update, he really is a Star  He deserves the best of the best from now on. end of :Cat he one brave puddy cat. I luv him


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

What can I say that hadn't already been said! Ivan continues to be our little superstar, I just adore that last picture of him lounging :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

Chuckling at Blue and the concrete, I love that she has left a permanent mark on your home


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update guys - Ivan is truly amazing! His fur is great and I can see the whiskers love him xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update  Ivan is doing really well . He looks so chilled in that last photo of him. He is looking fantastic.  

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ivan is our all time Hero! I love him to bits! and love Blue too she's done her part in assisting in Ivan's recovery! Hugs! XXX:Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Love the improvement in Ivan. I think Blue has left paws forever in your home.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh wow, Ivan has come along so far thinks to your devoted attention Blueconcordia. He's looking really well. I'm so happy to see him lazing around nonchalantly


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Ivans fans are far and wide. He is a big softie and loving being out again. We are thinking of bringing my nieces cat in 2 weeks as this was planned to happen just before the fire and Hugo had had two familiarisation visits. I had to delay the move while Ivan was poorly but Hugo is in a busy street and would be moving here anyway.Ivan and he were fine with Miss Blue being uptight.
I have suggested both nieces supervise in the day so lucky me will have 2 teenage girls staying.

I think Ivan will cope fine with this now and he is very social.

I also want to acknowledge his great vet team who put up with my ramblings. His laser trial continues to give results especially around his ears. I guess having a pet owner with a bit of knowledge is a nightmare for them! 

thanks for the comments, I was off again but in a fab way xxx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

It's so heartwarming to see Ivan do do well. What a brave little man. :Kiss


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Thanks everyone. Ivans fans are far and wide. He is a big softie and loving being out again. We are thinking of bringing my nieces cat in 2 weeks as this was planned to happen just before the fire and Hugo had had two familiarisation visits. I had to delay the move while Ivan was poorly but Hugo is in a busy street and would be moving here anyway.Ivan and he were fine with Miss Blue being uptight.
> I have suggested both nieces supervise in the day so lucky me will have 2 teenage girls staying.
> 
> I think Ivan will cope fine with this now and he is very social.
> ...


If Pics of him were put on the internet FB or Youtube he would go viral! Wonderful boy! XXX


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Can we see some more pics of Blue please. She too has been amazing. I hope they are friends for a long, long time to come


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> Thanks everyone. Ivans fans are far and wide. He is a big softie and loving being out again. We are thinking of bringing my nieces cat in 2 weeks as this was planned to happen just before the fire and Hugo had had two familiarisation visits. I had to delay the move while Ivan was poorly but Hugo is in a busy street and would be moving here anyway.Ivan and he were fine with Miss Blue being uptight.
> I have suggested both nieces supervise in the day so lucky me will have 2 teenage girls staying.
> 
> I think Ivan will cope fine with this now and he is very social.
> ...


They defiantly are, Ivan is a very brave and special boy 

Really hope all goes well with Hugo coming to stay, we'll need to be introduced to him of course  with lots of photos 

Looking forward to the next update and photos xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I will sneak some pics of blue in no problem. I didn't want to burden soozi too much. 

Ivan had helped blue calm as she awful with ib when little and he taught her to be a cat...

hope all cats are ok in the heat. Mine have had chilled tuna and are settling in for the day x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's that time of the week again! 
photos of Ivan's recovery coming up! LOL!!! some lovely pics of Bluey too! The pic of Ivan's paw shows how fluffy they are now getting he's a miracle cat! I am keeping a record on my computer of Ivan's story I find this brave little lad fascinating! 
I can't seem to control the squence of the picture upload but you will see his lovely paw in one photo! Hugs to Ivan Bluey and Susan. XXX




































More


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Some more!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks soozi for posting. Ivan just seems to have fluffy paws this week!!

I sneaked a couple of blue in as requested. Hair still coming on. Iv has one claw on his front foot which is causing him a bit of trouble. It has got past nipping at his pad but I think he catches it although it isn't long. I am keeping an eye on it and flexing his other claws too. This foot was a bit baggy at the front when damaged so we might have a bit of long term slight misshape here. There is no limp and he is happy to let me touch it. I am holding on for the claws to get going so the vet can cut them. I am too nervous to clip them as a couple are dark and the quick / vein isn't visible. Anyway in some ways his shorter coat is helping with the heat and the dreaded sticky bobs that cover blue in summer. 
hope everyone well love Susan blue n Ivan x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Lovely to see him getting more hair growth around his eyes . Blue is gorgeous. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just incredible - I reckon BC has been practising with her camera too - the photos are great!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ivan is looking even more amazing this week :Happy :Happy Love these photos, especially the one with Iv and Blue together 

Ivan is such and handsome boy and Blue is beautiful 

Those dreaded sticky balls are a nightmare to get out of long fur!! 

Thanks for the photos Susan @bluecordelia and thanks for posting them @Soozi


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great being updated so well with Ivans progress,which is amazing


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> I will sneak some pics of blue in no problem. I didn't want to burden soozi too much.
> 
> Ivan had helped blue calm as she awful with ib when little and he taught her to be a cat...
> 
> hope all cats are ok in the heat. Mine have had chilled tuna and are settling in for the day x


@bluecordelia It's really no problem Hun send me as many pics as you like! Always happy to post! xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Ivan you look fantastic! He's such a brave handsome boy, it's staggering to see how far he's come. Blue is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Great pics, things are getting better an better


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Update on our hero boy Ivan! Susan is away at the moment but will post at the weekend but I've had some very recent pics of our boy! He's improving all the time I think he doing brilliantly! Hope you enjoy his latest pics! Some of bluey too! XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just amazing!! The fur seems to be growing back so quickly now.
Wonderful to see him snuggling and happy!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely getting an update, Ivan looks wonderful xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update Soozi,he is looking good  xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow!! How amazing does our Ivan look   His fur growth is fantastic, really filling in nicely.

Thanks for the update and photo @Soozi  xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

His fur looks like it has grown back loads this the last update, he looks fantastic, thank you for keeping us all updated @Soozi :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

This is fantastic news, great pics, Ivan just goes from strength to strength! Thanks for posting the pics Sooz  x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing Ivan's progress on here. Just read these posts with tears in my eyes and rage in my heart, but a happy ending and seeing how much he is enjoying life now has helped. Love this forum and love to your and dear cats x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Luv the updates of Ivan. Brilliant  

How old is he by the way. just curious.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Just read all 25 pages on Ivan's story. I can't believe I missed it before, and in those early posts was so worried as to how things might turn out - it seemed very touch and go at times. 

Susan, it is testament to your loving care that he's pulled through and made such incredible progress. I take my hat off to you - it can't just have been the physical aspect of looking after him that was hard, the emotional toll must have been enormous too, especially as you had no idea what the future had in store for him. I am feeling quite emotional now... so just to say once, more, very well done to you, the vet and everyone else involved in his recovery... 

Plus of course, a lot of cuddles and lashings of cyber-dreamies to the now famous Ivan and his lovely sidekick, Blue,

xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Just caught up after a very long time. Susan he is truly remarkable and so are you. So pleased he is making such a great recovery god luv him. And I think Blue is just beautiful.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone
I flew back last night from Abu Dhabi. Both cats are fine. Blue sulked a bit after first enjoying a hug. Iv was his trooper self. They are both great and were straight to sleep on my bed. 

the sticky bob season is in full swing but Ivan isn't bothered. Blue is nibbling away at them. 

i think Ivan is about 3 years old. Blue was two in May. He was rescued by a lady who runs her own shelter and I believe he had an elderly owner who went into care leaving him and a female left out in the garden. The rescue neutered him and I was lucky to get him. The rescue lady said you could tell he had been loved and when I first saw him, he walked and stepped on my chest giving me a rub. I was smitten. 

Ivan while away has fluffed up his tail. I will do my best to get a good shot or two this week as his coat is coming on with all the warm weather. 

hope everyone and their cats are ok. I have to shake a leg now as the breakfast club want feeding and they have resorted to standing next to my head x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Come on ! more pics please


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the update bluecordelia  Ivan is looking fantastic. His fur is growing so quick. I hope you are keeping well 

Viv xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I can't believe how well Ivan is looking its fabulous how quick he is healing thanks to you.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

There are more pics to come..I am just having kittens as Blue has gone awol. Ivan is fine..he stays in the garden but monkey girl likes hunting. I will be grey with no fingernails by the end of 2015.

Hope everyone ok xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

As I was updating on the ib thread Blue meowed through my bedroom window.....relieved as a word doesn't cut it. I need to get a tracker camera on both of them. Surely soon we can gps the cats so we can know exactly where they are....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> As I was updating on the ib thread Blue meowed through my bedroom window.....relieved as a word doesn't cut it. I need to get a tracker camera on both of them. Surely soon we can gps the cats so we can know exactly where they are....


Phew!! So pleased to hear Blue is home  

And so pleased I've is ok 

Looking forward to pics  xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope no one minds as I am keeping to the same thread with updates on Ivan so everyone can see right from the beginning how wonderfully he's doing! He is still coming on in leaps and bounds but Susan's camera phone is not great and Ivan does not keep still for long so photos are always rushed! LOL! His fur is getting more glossy and shiny too! Here's the latest pics of our PF Hero Ivan looking as handsome as ever!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks so much @Soozi for the pics - I am still amazed at how well Ivan has done! His ears look fabulous and the fur on his gorgeous little face is growing so well too xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Aww Ivan the Brave you are looking even more amazing than the last photos  

Susan @bluecordelia I'm so pleased our Iv is doing so well and looking so good   xx

Thanks @Soozi for the photos  xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The difference week by week is astounding. So proud of him!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Ivan's coat looks great, all shiny & lovely. He's such a trooper, it's wonderful to see him constantly improving :Smug


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Brilliant.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have just got a good still of him. He either moves or head butts the phone and I cant wait to upgrade so you get a better idea of skin tone. His skin has a dark tinge to it.The new baby hair comes through around the edges so we don't have any tufts. I am hoping this will mean we get full on coverage of the remaining areas. He has a little white line on one of his ears which hasn't darkened up yet but this was an area I thought might be bald so will watch and wait.

I have just flea treated him since the incident as I kept Blue covered but hesitated with any chemicals on him. 
His coat is getting back to its lovely glossy sheen. He is currently on the bed next to me with his head on the pillow. Blue is at the other end and its fantastic. 

I will post to the long suffering Soozi and again thank you all for your care and kindness x


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

BlueCordelia, that is such a lovely update x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Here are the photos to go with Susan's update earlier! Ivan looks better each time I see him! Don't you just love him our brave boy! Susan it is always a pleasure to post pics of Ivan and Blue, please don't worry about it! :Joyful:Kiss:KissXXX


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Awww look at him, he looks so chilled out & relaxed. Thanks for the update both, always look forward to this. Sound like heaven BC having them both of the bed :Cat


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Great to see the ongoing improvement... Ivan looks so chilled, it's hard to believe what he's been through.

Bluecordelia, although difficult reading (though compulsive for those of us who've followed your story), I think this thread will be really helpful to anyone else who finds their pet in such a terrible situation. Thank you for posting.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Can't think of anything I've not already said about our Ivan, just :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss and fantastic to keep seeing his progress!xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My goodness it really won't be long and I reckon all his fur will have grown back - just amazing how he's recovered!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone. People have already commented on this and I hope that Iv's story will help anyone through whether a burn or when they are questioning what to do and if that thought is a difficult one. I read Kylie's thread and at the time had not disclosed or shown any pictures of the extent of Iv's injuries. When I re-read some of my poorly typed comments I know this thread was in some ways me trying to be tiptoe around and come to decisions as to continue and then what area of treatment to prioritise. All the encouragement really helped and even if people did not feel able to comment, I took great cheer from seeing how many people had taken the time to look.

Blue was in for her annual check up on Tuesday and is in rude health. Iv doesn't seem to be bothered by the dreaded sticky bob season whereas Bluey has to be de-bobbed daily.

I will of course post some more photos via Iv's personal secretary Soozi soon xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Ivan continues to show the value of dedicated and sensitive nursing as well as the power of love.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ivan gets noticeably better every time you post, its wonderful to see, he will soon be his old self more or less. Glad all is going well with both him and Blue.:Cat.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ivan is looking absolutely fab!! He is an amazing boy and come so so far  and this is all down to your love, care and dedication. 

Looking forward to the next update and photos  

xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ivan has been so brave and for me it would have been a hard decision at the time as to whether or not either had the courage to try and get him well! But we have proof that if you are brave you get there in the end! Looking forwards to receiving more photos of our hero! XXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi All!
Susan has sent me some more photos of Ivan tonight! I don't think you can really appreciate just how far he has come unless you look back at early photos taken of him shortly after the fire! It is truly amazing how well this gorgeous brave boy has come with Susan's love, care and devotion to this cat. Well done Hun!!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't know if it's the light or not but his skin looks much less red in these photos than the last update. I'm still in awe of his recovery, it's just incredible :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Matrod said:


> I don't know if it's the light or not but his skin looks much less red in these photos than the last update. I'm still in awe of his recovery, it's just incredible :Cat


Unfortunately it is the light that makes his skin look red in the last photos! He's an incredible cat Hun! xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Truly amazing, thanks for the new pics xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Iv's skin isn't red..blame my phone. The only red bit is around his right eyelid where it is still a bit baggy. Its is odd as his skin has a dark tinge where we are awaiting hair to come through. It is almost like it had been tinted or dyed. He seems to have a white line on the back on one ear but this was the area I thought would not regrow. I think the laser boost might have got this bit going. Its Iv's Mallen Streak! 

The slow bits are around his whiskers and tip of his chin which were the first areas to lift off. His right eye was the least affected but it just shows that you cant second guess how the skin will repair. Looking back is encouraging and I am so glad that hopefully we wont need cat sunscreen in the future. 

Speak soon. Take care all love Ivan Susan n Blue x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's Ivan time again! these are the latest pics of our boy! xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

A few more! he's just doing so well!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just incredible, when you look back at the first pics the improvement is amazing


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Ivan is truly amazing! Is so great to see his improvement.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am still in awe of how quickly he has recovered. It won't be long before you can't post any more on this thread!! 
How often is he going for his laser treatment now? It does seem like its been really successful.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ivan is looking absolutely fantastic.  When you see his pictures from the start, you can see how well he has done. Well done Ivan and bluecordelia you have both been to hell and come back stronger. Your love and dedication bluecordelia, and and Ivan's determination well done both of you

Viv xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone.

Iv only had 3 sessions on the laser. it was mainly around his ears. I think 5 sessions are the most you can have . His laser is payable by insurance as it isn't cosmetic but we got it for free as the vet is hoping to buy one and the company did 3 demo days luckily for us. Funnily enough Blues renewal now includes complimentary therapy which was excluded previously by LV.

I managed light wise to get a few good shots so you can see his face. We are still getting baby hair. The eye looks a bit baggy sometimes and I am hoping it continues to firm up. 

I went to his vets open day earlier to support them as they are raising funds for a guide dog. I had a look in the back at the operating room and area they prep in. I am glad he came home as the place is spotless but he would have been upset in the cages. Luckily I could look after him and the house is quiet. I told his vet that I would have paid for the nurse to come to the house when he was really bad as the advantage of the repair to his tissue would have been minimised by the trauma of the travelling in the early days. I think if it had been available the laser would have made a big difference to his feet and pads early on stopping the need to bandage them.

One of the nurses who worked on irrigating his eyes told me she was in tears when they got the first one open. That was me exit stage right pretty sharpish. She was able to have a go at using the laser on him as I was I the room and told her it was ok. I was able to show them his latest pics and thank them again. 

The day is coming when its the best ever growth but in the meantime thank you all again x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Pics to follow of Ivan. We are doing great. Coat is lovely and shiny. Eyes getting less obvious with new hair still sprouting. I went to see Penny from his rescue earlier today with a boot load of food and litter. She was so upset about his accident but it was lovely to be able to support all her hard work to take in pregnant mums and rehome them and the kittens. She also takes in strays such as Iv and has them in her own home. 

Hope people like the pics and Iv again thanks his secretary Soozi for posting on our behalf xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Hun off to do it now! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Looking forward to the pics! I really believe the effort you went to to have him home and the tender loving care all paid off..it was all conducive to him having the motivation to get well. 

As much as I'm in awe of Iv I'm in awe of you too.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry for the delay! Love the pics of Ivan our lovely boy! A couple of Bluey too!






























XXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Looking forward to the pics! I really believe the effort you went to to have him home and the tender loving care all paid off..it was all conducive to him having the motivation to get well.
> 
> As much as I'm in awe of Iv I'm in awe of you too.


I can't agree more Susan (BC) will take very little credit for the dedication and care she has given to Ivan for so long in the most awful circumstances! But look at him now! he just would not be with us today if it wasn't for her care and love. Proud to know you Susan! xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

These pics just make my heart swell, it just goes to show that where there's life, there's hope. Well done Ivan and Susan, you continue to amaze and delight us all  xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic photos of our gorgeous brave Iv and beautiful Blue.

Iv is looking even more amazing, I know I say it everytime, but he is, the difference is incredible  xx



huckybuck said:


> Looking forward to the pics! I really believe the effort you went to to have him home and the tender loving care all paid off..it was all conducive to him having the motivation to get well.
> 
> As much as I'm in awe of Iv I'm in awe of you too.





Soozi said:


> I can't agree more Susan (BC) will take very little credit for the dedication and care she has given to Ivan for so long in the most awful circumstances! But look at him now! he just would not be with us today if it wasn't for her care and love. Proud to know you Susan! xxx


I couldn't agree more 

Susan @bluecordelia your love for Iv shows so much in this thread, your determination, dedication and care to get Iv well and better again, you are an amazing lady and I admire you for all you have done xxx

If anyone sadly has to experience what you and Iv have gone through, reading this thread will give them hope and never to give up on their beloved cat, they are far too precious.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

You lot are determined to make me blub!! Iv was an easy patient and fixable.

Thanks everyone for your support. I am single minded on occasion so this helped with my being able to focus totally. 

Lots of love Susan Cordelia, Blue and Ivan x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've got to echo what all the others have said BC, without your love, care & attention Ivan would not be here now looking all shiny & handsome . Blue is a gorgeous girl, can't have her being left out :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving the updates for Iv and it's lovely to see Blue too xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow it won't be long now and Ivan will look brand new again, he is nearly there bless him, so handsome :Happy
Blue looks like she is a very good building works inspector lol xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@bluecordelia We've not had any photos of Ivan for a bit? Hows about sending some through so we can see how our hero is doing!  xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Will do Soozi.
He is fab and has just polished off a pack of prawns for tea.
He has some dry skin...a bit scabby..over his baggy eye last week and I am guessing the membrane is still repairing.

I will try to get him tomorrow in the evening sunshine as I am looking after my friends rescue cat at their house until Wednesday so am running around beore and after work.

Hope everyone well. x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Looking forwards to seeing our little man. Xxx


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Gorgeous! You've done wonders, the transformation in him is amazing. I can only echo everyone else in saying well done for being so dedicated and patient and persevering when so many people would have said no more!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all! Bluecordelia has sent these recent photos of Ivan they are not too clear but he is looking rather wonderful! so is Bluey!!!xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The photos are amazing.. it's lovely to see him snuggled up and happy. And his fur is getting much much thicker too.

Can he open his eyes ok now?

Thank you for the photos - I just love to see his updates!!

and thank you @Soozi xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Awwww bless him!! Absolutely lovely photo's, all snuggled up and gorgeous  Glad to see an update! xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ivan is looking wonderful  agree with HB his fur is looking much thicker and has filled in so much more 

Lovely photos of your beautiful duo 

Thanks for the update Susan  and Sooz for the photos


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

he's looking fab, thanks again ladies for the update. His story and the effort you have gone to @bluecordelia is an absolute inspiration. X I'm just awestruck .


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So lovely to see them both and how well Ivan is looking.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm pretty new here and have just read through this thread with tears running down my face. What an amazing recovery. How lucky is Ivan to have such a dedicated owner like you.xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@huckybuck yes Ivan's eyes are open Hun but still need to repair some more! His fur is looking great isn't it! xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone and our newbie Elsiebea.

His coat is pretty luxuriant and nearly there. We are still getting baby white hairs as the area around his eyes fills in. His eyes open and close fine. There is a dry patch that is over his one eyelid. I am hoping this is still repairing and it is this bit that looks a bit saggy and red when the outer and inner eyelid don't seem to sit right over his eyeball. As you can see black cats don't take good photos.

The pair of them are scampering about over the cut hayfields and loving the weather. Bluey has managed to poke herself in the eye over the weekend so we have been using an unopened abx eye cream on her. I think she might have caught it on stubble but she is fine now.

Thanks for all your comments. It has been a hard week on the forum. 

x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Beautiful pictures of the two of them snuggled up together & how lovely to hear they've been running around together. Ivan's looking amazing :Happy


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I have some more pics of Ivan Yay!!! 
these are much clearer and I think you will agree "Who would have ever believed it!"


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Suzi is posting a few clearer pictures taken today at tea. He is a bit easier to see. xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That was spooky Suzi..you were posting as I was!!!
The colour is pretty accurate as a lot of the indoor shots show his skin as red. The right eye is the slightly baggy eyelid on the top.
The pork has been wolfed down and we have left a piece out as there is a young stray or wild black cat lurking. 

Thank you Iv's secretary Sue xxxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh my gosh!!!! Look how well he's looking and his furr is so lovely and thick! As you said @Soozi who would have ever believed it!!! Such a gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! Look how well he's looking and his furr is so lovely and thick! As you said @Soozi who would have ever believed it!!! Such a gorgeous boy xxx


He has got the Mallen streak on his ear now but at least its not baldy xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's simply amazing!! 

You can't tell from his ears anymore - they look back to normal xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

His skin looks fantastic, looks like he's enjoying his grub there!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

You're looking absolutely fabulous Iv


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, doesn't he look fantastic! 

His dinner looks better than mine too


----------



## pollypage (Jul 7, 2013)

Can't begin to describe how I feel seeing the beautiful pictures of Ivan and his lovely pal, you have the patience of a saint in fact I'd go so far to say you are a saint, your love for Ivan is so evident


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ivan is looking really great bless him. It's lovely seeing him and Blue snuggling up together.

Viv xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a wonderful story of how a cat can go from severe injury to almost full recovery even though at one point it looked hopeless. A real inspiration for us all!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you all. I just tried and tried. if anyone ever needs anything or a nurse shout up. I would travel x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> Thank you all. I just tried and tried. if anyone ever needs anything or a nurse shout up. I would travel x


You're amazing Hun xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just wonderful to see Ivan now compared to the beginning, it must be so rewarding to see how your perseverance and patience have paid off Susan in what was such a dire situation to begin with. I bet your bond with him is incredibly strong now too, he must know how hard you've tried for him. 

Very much looking forward to seeing Ivan and Blue opening their Secret Santa presents this year xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Treaclesmum said:


> This is a wonderful story of how a cat can go from severe injury to almost full recovery even though at one point it looked hopeless. A real inspiration for us all!


Can't find the words...she is amazing!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Like many on here I've followed this thread right from the beginning, I've cried tears of sadness and tears of joy. 

Thinking of what Ivan and Susan were going through, it was heartbreaking but she never gave up hope, and they both got through this. 

Susan is an amazing lady and I admire her love, care and dedication for Ivan, she is defiantly an inspiration to all.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

He looks fantastic, he really does!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Just wonderful to see Ivan now compared to the beginning, it must be so rewarding to see how your perseverance and patience have paid off Susan in what was such a dire situation to begin with. I bet your bond with him is incredibly strong now too, he must know how hard you've tried for him.
> 
> Very much looking forward to seeing Ivan and Blue opening their Secret Santa presents this year xxx


Is the above a clue????

I have been out today cat shopping....I also priced up an iPhone 6.

People say I am fab but I just somehow wouldn't give up on him. My life went on hold but that small sacrifice paid off. He sits on my chest purring with his head under my chin. He now has wicked claws. 
Him wanting it and showing bits of his true self through all the pain and hurt was for me a reason to carry on. If there is no quality ok but even in the bad days Iv ate and showed an interest.

S x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Is the above a clue????
> 
> I have been out today cat shopping....I also priced up an iPhone 6.
> 
> ...


Not a clue (probably ) just will be wonderful to see them full of the Christmas spirit after the year they've had!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

the pair of them live the life of luxury. Lots of ZP parcels. They love being out. Blue is a hunter and Iv sits in the grass thinking. The biggest Christmas problem is keeping them off the turkey. They are a bit put out as my son came back today from the ME. They had taken over his room as it away from the builders.

Roll on 2016.

I will be posting Christmas time. Do we have a Christmas day thread so we can all dump pics in one thread?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> the pair of them live the life of luxury. Lots of ZP parcels. They love being out. Blue is a hunter and Iv sits in the grass thinking. The biggest Christmas problem is keeping them off the turkey. They are a bit put out as my son came back today from the ME. They had taken over his room as it away from the builders.
> 
> Roll on 2016.
> 
> I will be posting Christmas time. Do we have a Christmas day thread so we can all dump pics in one thread?


There will be an opening thread where we all post pictures of the cats enjoying their gifts


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

jumbu said:


> He looks fantastic, he really does!


thanks Jumbu. It really felt awful at the time as we swung from hour to hour. You are such a star and doing so much for your boy. Iv sends Raff a big hug x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Like many on here I've followed this thread right from the beginning, I've cried tears of sadness and tears of joy.
> 
> Thinking of what Ivan and Susan were going through, it was heartbreaking but she never gave up hope, and they both got through this.
> 
> Susan is an amazing lady and I admire her love, care and dedication for Ivan, she is defiantly an inspiration to all.


I can only second every word of this.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

It doesn't take a lot to get me blubbing and you are doing it again xxxx
I cant wait to retire as I would love to be able to help people out who need full on care. Thank god for my cronky back and sick leave xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

A bit of sad news as Ivan's rescue lady in St Helens the lovely Penny has had to stop her rescue work due to ill health. Iv and I wish her a speedy recovery as she works tirelessly to rehome and neuter. x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> A bit of sad news as Ivan's rescue lady in St Helens the lovely Penny has had to stop her rescue work due to ill health. Iv and I wish her a speedy recovery as she works tirelessly to rehome and neuter. x


Awww Hun that is sad news I also wish her well! These people are truly angels. xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Some recent shots showing how great his fur has come on. The pen is to show how bushy that tail is and how much coat was singed leading me to not recognise him. 
Iv is doing great. I am watching him with the impending cold snap as I feel those ear tips might be sensitive to cold. He has a little bit of swelling / scarring over both eyes which is not affecting his blinking. It seems common for the scarring to lead to almond shaped eyes so I am watching carefully.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Second photo


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh wow Ivan looks fabulous! So very pleased, congratulations hun xx :Happy


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Ivan we've missed you! He's looking wonderful Hun. Thank you so much for the photos! Cuddles for you all! Xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks soozi. Ivan sends his thanks for posting all his pics. He is currently lounging on my red dressing gown looking forward to Secret Santa! X


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless his heart! He looks adorable and very comfy!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

He's looking wonderful.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

We are getting there. Luckily the lack of neighbours is a big plus as I would worry about people being cruel to him as he does look a bit different. We are still getting hair regrowth so hopefully 2016 will see us fully furred up! X


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Bless his little heart, so gorgeous!! So happy you've posted these update photos, made my day  xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So happy to read that Ivan is still improving,you have both done so well.He is a very lucky boy to have such a devoted nurse to get him where he is today xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so pleased to hear he is continuing to improve BC, and is looking good Onwards and upwards Ivan, dear fellow.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I am so thrilled to see how wonderful Iv has come on. I have been watching this thread from afar and I have wept tears of anger, sadness and watched the ups and downs.

To see him so lovely and so obviously totally loved really is so heartwarming. What a fighting spirit that wee man has, I'm sure it was as much his love, faith and trust in you that was matched by yours for him that brought him through it. You really are an inspiration and totally awe inspiring.

If there was a medal for love and devotion, you would get a gold

Xxxxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Iv you are look amazing and you're such a handsome boy :Kiss:Kiss I've missed your updates and photos. 

Thanks for the update and photos Susan  he's is looking great  and I'm so pleased he's continuing to improve even more  

Looking forward to more photos and update xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Look at that fluffy tail!!! The difference in him never fails to astound me. Come on now Ivan just get those ears fluffed up for the winter or Aunty HB will be sending some crocheted ear muffs!!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Ivan looks fantastic due to your hard work.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan is booked in for Friday pm with his vet. I have been watching both eyes closely and I think we have some eyelash issues. One eye was a bit puffy but the other has now followed very quickly. I rang today and when I came home there was a dot of blood streaked gunk showing. Ian mentioned droopy eyelids a little while ago. He is eating, going out and enjoying head rubs. I know they mask pain so this is important to check out. As I type he is grooming and giving the scratching barrel some stick. There is no flinching but this needs sorting. The house is very dusty with builders so this will not help. I will update on Friday xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> Ivan is booked in for Friday pm with his vet. I have been watching both eyes closely and I think we have some eyelash issues. One eye was a bit puffy but the other has now followed very quickly. I rang today and when I came home there was a dot of blood streaked gunk showing. Ian mentioned droopy eyelids a little my time ago. He is eating, going out and enjoying head rubs. I know they mask pain pain so this is important to check out. As I type he is grooming and giving the scratching barrel some stick. There is no flinching but this needs sorting. The house is very dusty with builders so this will not help. I will update on Friday xx


Hope all goes well on Friday for Iv xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Ooooh I missed the latest photos of our gorgeous man, he's looking great BC, I'm loving his big bushy tail :Happy. Hope all goes well for him on Friday. We'll be expecting a lot more photos now you've got your phone up & running :Cat


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Will do Matrod. He is such a trooper and the vet calmed my aversion to eye surgery as he mentioned it was very common in certain dog breeds ie pugs.

I will see if he is up for a picture as we now have central heating and hot water as of today.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Ivan is booked in for Friday pm with his vet. I have been watching both eyes closely and I think we have some eyelash issues. One eye was a bit puffy but the other has now followed very quickly. I rang today and when I came home there was a dot of blood streaked gunk showing. Ian mentioned droopy eyelids a little while ago. He is eating, going out and enjoying head rubs. I know they mask pain so this is important to check out. As I type he is grooming and giving the scratching barrel some stick. There is no flinching but this needs sorting. The house is very dusty with builders so this will not help. I will update on Friday xx


Really good luck for Friday Hun! I'm sure they will be able to sort out Ivan's eye! bless him he's just so brave. XXX


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh Susan, Iv looks so good. That tail is absolutely incredible.

I'm confident that you will be able to ensure that his eyes are comfortable. After all, between the two of you, you've achieved a miracle.

Good Luck on Friday.

@huckybuck, you've got me giggling away imagining Ivan in crocheted ear warmers.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Forester said:


> @huckybuck,* you've got me giggling away imagining Ivan in crocheted ear warmers.*


I'm giggling too Hun as I know she's deadly serious! lol XXX


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless him, wishing Ivan all the best for Friday x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh good luck for Friday. Hopefully it's nothing serious and something as simple as conjunctivitis from the dust etc. 
Will keep everything crossed for him xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Soozi said:


> I'm giggling too Hun as I know she's deadly serious! lol XXX


I never doubted her intent. ROFL


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He is such a poppet and it isn't the eye itself but the area above his eyelid that is swollen. I think individual lashes might be struggling to get through and what I am seeing is a bit like a stye. There is only a bit of discharge and yesterday that area looked like a blocked pore ie slightly darker.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear, hopefully just a very minor set back for the gorgeous boy - good luck on Friday xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Update as promised.
The vet thinks the problem is his lack of eye lashes. He let her examine both eyes and she put dye in to look at them. He has one old scratch on his cornea.
We have a lot of dust with new plaster dust and building work. I asked her to hit him with the big guns so Ivan has had a steroid injection, antibiotics and is on Piriton . I have put in an appointment for him on Tuesday just in case. 

All the nurses came in to see him and make a fuss. They couldn't believe his coat length and I couldn't believe his weight! 

I am hoping he will be better very quickly and will be cleaning all weekend to try to get on top. Although he hated the car, he was his usual gentle self and great on the way home despite the gales and rain x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That's good news for Ivan that he's covered for all eventualities! Hope all goes well on Tuesday Hun. And good luck with the cleaning! Ivan is one in a million! Bless him. xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending Ivan lots of get well vibes. Hopefully once his meds start to work his eye will feel better. 

Viv xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

If he improves significantly then we won't go but I wanted to be sure we had an appointment. 
I feel a bit of a rat as the building work has potentially caused this. The furminator will be living on my bed now.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless him, I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Ivan has had much bigger battles. poss vibes all round. am sure he will be at full strength soon.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have just nominated Iv's vets for an award via Petplan. I only had 500 words so I hope I did them justice. Fingers crossed x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww Iv! 

Glad it seems to be just external causes...that's something that can be addressed easily...

Have you thought about an air purifier? 
The HBs swear by them (having been total sceptics). They've not only helped Little H but also his slaves lol!! They really make a difference with dust/smoke/odours etc


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick update

I am hoping that the worst is over for Iv and the building work. The last big plaster job on the old hall, stairs and landing was done today. 

Iv seems to have sussed the meds in his food despite me trying some junky food to cover it up but we have got most of it down and I will try pill pockets tomorrow. The swelling appears a lot less angry today so fingers crossed. Iv was out most of the day as we had labourers, plasterers, builder and joiner on site today. The plasterer has promised to come back tomorrow to finish a few little bits and then I can clean again. 

Iv managed to polish off dreamies and some cheese as I was worried he was off his food. Blue is eating like a pig and I wormed them both earlier in the week as she was constantly mithering for food. The cold snap seems to have increased their appetites just not the grub doctored up for Ivan!! 

I will look into an air purifier HB x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Great news. Your doing a great job with them, and deserve a medal  but can we see more pics of the brave Iv and Blue please


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Amin for you









I am not sure why some are upside down.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Blush for Amin


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww they are beautiful! Even upside down! Ivan's looking such a handsome boy bless him! Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Awww they are beautiful! Even upside down! Ivan's looking such a handsome boy bless him!
> 
> The Ivan shots are from about 20 ins ago so people can see the bumps. They are less than yesterday. The vet said if the steroid is working we would see a instant result. I am thinking the antihistamine or abx might be kicking in more.
> I have looked at autoimmune diseases in cats but it doesn't feel right.
> By tomorrow I will know if Iv has kicked this latest issue. x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad the swelling has gone down for our handsome man, hopefully once the worst of the building is over & the dust has gone that will help loads. We have to dust with a damp cloth in our house otherwise Matilda's eyes start weeping & get all gunky. I hope you find a way of getting his meds into him, it always amazes me how they can eat round a tablet so easily.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Fingers crossed for Ivan!! X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Pill pockets and dreamies just worked! I need to order another bag in.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Pill pockets and dreamies just worked! I need to order another bag in.


Bless him Ivan has sussed out that he gets dreamies if he doesn't take his meds! Clever boy! Lol! xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry,I totally missed this news about Ivan,hopefully he is well on the mend now as has been said he has fought and won far bigger battles than this.
Sending him some of PF's positive healing vibes xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry I have missed this thread, I didn't know whether to smile or cry, poor little lad, but the improvement in him is unbelievable, what a little fighter.

You have worked miracles with him. Fingers crossed he continues to improve.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone

He seems a lot better today. Still a bit of a lump but nothing in comparison. I have wet and dry dusted, brushed, mopped and even washed out my hoover and filter. We had 6 days of antibiotics so still have a few to take. I bought various wet foods to crush the meds in again today but the monkey just knows. He has never forgiven me for giving him tramadol when he was really poorly. Iv has spent most of the day outside which I am glad about as he isn't near any dust.

I will make a decision tomorrow about the vet appointment.

Thanks for all the positive vibes and comments. I bought him some cat coat wipes to try to keep him spotless but in my mad cleaning spree I have put them somewhere safe. x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad he's feeling better again today, do you think he would tolerate you using a pill popper? It's the only way I can get Matilda's tablets into her. She had tramadol once as well, it was a very unpleasant experience for both of us.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He snaffles the meds ok in pill pockets as I put some Dreamies in the bowl or my hand. I haven't used a pill popper but might give it a go. There were dog products made by Greenies in our local pet store today on promotion but no cat products! I can order a few bags as they are useful for worming. 

x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Superb pics. but I got a sore neck lol


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Amin said:


> Superb pics. but I got a sore neck lol


sorry Amin. It only does it on some pics.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> He seems a lot better today. Still a bit of a lump but nothing in comparison. I have wet and dry dusted, brushed, mopped and even washed out my hoover and filter. We had 6 days of antibiotics so still have a few to take. I bought various wet foods to crush the meds in again today but the monkey just knows. He has never forgiven me for giving him tramadol when he was really poorly. Iv has spent most of the day outside which I am glad about as he isn't near any dust.
> 
> ...


Awww I'm so pleased Ivan is getting a bit better Hun! I think those fur wipes pretty good! Give Ivan a cuddle from his Auntie Soozi please Hun. xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Will do Soozi. He is a lot better and back to his usual pottering about. x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad he's better and the meds have worked phew!!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I rushed out before as I heard a clatter and Iv was on the bank making a noise. I thought he was hurt but it appears he had come across a cat from further up on his patch. He was making that awful yowling growl sound. He does have an odd voice anyway and when I first got him, I thought he was in pain as he sounds screechy compared to Blue. Anyway he must be feeling better as he padded up in quick little bursts until the trespasser did one. Blue also appeared and growled. I have never seen him act like this before. Every time I got near the other cat he got between so I backed off.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@bluecordelia I've just read this whole thread. I'd kept skipping it as I thought it was something else 

I'm so pleased for both you and gorgeous Ivan, he's one very lucky boy!! I was quite shocked to see the pictures showing how badly burnt he'd been. It's amazing to see how he's improved and it's all down to you're TLC and your lovely vets.

Lovelyx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick picture which could enter the current cats in boxes or secret Santa thread!!
I was sorting my wardrobe to find my stash of presents and the two couldn't help but nosey. 
Please excuse lack of carpet bomb site due to building work


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow @bluecordelia, Ivan looks fabulous:Kiss , ( as does Blue ) His eyes look great with no sign of any discharge.

He looks so pleased with himself sat in that box too.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Iv is looking even more amazing  

Great photos  loving this one of them both :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Ivan's looking fabulous, his eyes are looking good as well. Love the one of him & Blue hanging out in the box :Happy


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh bless him  in so glad he's feeling better xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lovely to read that Ivan's eyes have improved ,love the pics of them both.What is it with cats and boxes


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great pics, Ivan is looking soo fluffy bless him xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan is getting a bit porky so we will be cutting back on dreamies for a while. His eyelids seem settled now. Until there is full fur regrowth I will be checking them everyday for irritation. We are nearly there under the eye. The top eyelid will take the longest time and he didn't get laser therapy on this part due to the obvious dangers to his actual eye. Thanks everyone. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick update. Iv still on piriton as we now have joiners in. His eyes are doing great. Here he is posing with his new zoom groom which has been a winner tonight. He is purring away and although not as through as furminator it is easier to do a quick brush without him clawing my finger playing with the brush.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He really is doing so so well..it's lovely to watch him improve over the months xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww bless him!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He is one amazing pussy cat and I am lucky to have him x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am not sure whether to clip his talons. He always had whopping claws compared to Blue. I left them as them were melted and encouraged them to grow by massage and extending them manually incase the skin got tight. I have tried to show the size retracted and extended.

What do people think? He does go out a fair bit


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Even if he doesn't get full hair growth back over his eyes he looks absolutely smashing. I just want a smooch with him x claws or no claws


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He is a monkey for standing on your chest and head rubbing or pushing the phone away. We quite often are forehead together. He only really doesn't like his stomach being touched. I will smooth him for you Idris x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

bluecordelia said:


> He is one amazing pussy cat and I am lucky to have him x


He sure is amazing   and very handsome too :Kiss:Kiss he's looking wonderful :Happy

Iv is very very lucky to have you too  xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He's such a trooper! I think you're both very lucky to have each other :Cat you've done such an amazing job with him, I think he looks gorgeous just the way he is, give him a smooch from me too :Happy


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

He's looking fantastic! :Cat Such a handsome boy


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

For @Soozi 
Happy New Year from Iv. Pics just taken 
X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@bluecordelia Awww Bless Ivan he is looking just marvelous! he has to be my Cat of the year on PF he has been so brave and you have done so well bringing him back to health. Thank you for the photos Hun! big Hugs!
XXX


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww Ivan looks fabulous! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Soozi 
He is doing so well. We are still getting new hair but it's slower as the laser didn't get near his eyes. I did worry as the vet mentioned autoimmune disease so I was off on a tangent researching all sorts.

Ivan is loving his new zoom groom and was spoilt by numerous Secret Santas x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow, he looks absolutely amazing!! Such a gorgeous, lovely boy xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Second the cat of the year 2015 for me too xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He looks terrific, how nice to see him snuggling near Blue as well. He's definitely my PF cat of the year too :Smug


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ivan is doing really well. He's looking really good. He is a handsome fellow. I would ask your vet what he thinks about cutting his claws Hun as my jrt Purdy has funny claws they grow and break as they are brittle. I have trouble cutting them for her as she fights me as though I'm hurting her, even though the vet says she is fine. I would be a little worried as to how high the quick is in his claws. 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh look at him - he's just wonderful and gets better every time we see a pic. I thought how wonderful he looked in the SS pics. 

It might be after the event and you might have clipped them now but if you can hear his claws are tapping on tiled floors or getting stuck in carpets he would need them doing. My vet usually only clips the front ones so that they have the back if need be.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking gorgeous young man! :Kiss


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

So great to see pics of Ivan, it always cheers me up. he looks great and getting more handsome every time I see a new pic. I would leave his claws as they are.
Blue is such a trooper too doing his bit. Its really awesome to have followed this thread and to watch Ivan's progress, Its just brilliant, well done again you.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone.
His claws are super strong. I am OK to do them and have the clippers.
X I have just trimmed up gently his fronts. He was catching in my pyjamas and I had been wary to trim until them were a good length. He was as good as gold. Luckily Bluey is a climber so her nails don't need touching.


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm new to this forum and just read all of this. Awww poor Ivan so glad he's OK. What a brave sweet boy.

And blue is so pretty, is she a dilute tortie?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi 


pennycat said:


> I'm new to this forum and just read all of this. Awww poor Ivan so glad he's OK. What a brave sweet boy.
> 
> And blue is so pretty, is she a dilute tortie?


Iv is a superstar but I am totally biased!!

Blue is definitely a blue tortie but I am rubbishy at the dilute bit but I think so. 
You must have tired eyes after reading my ramblings. The spelling and grammar is atrocious at times. Welcome X


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

bluecordelia said:


> Hi
> 
> Iv is a superstar but I am totally biased!!
> 
> ...


Not at all it was so uplifting to read about how well he's doing!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ivan's insurance renewal came in at £111.03 or £9.25 per month. There are some general changes and it's a monthly renewed policy. 

I can't see any real difference in this new monthly policy. 

Let it roll x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick pic of the bed hog X


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow.

I haven't seen this thread for ages

Ivan looks really well. You have done a great job with him.

So pleased to see him and Blue snuggled together.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Our amazing brave Iv 

He's looking even more fabulous than the last photos :Cat such a beautiful boy :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow, he just looks amazing! he's such a strong, brave boy! xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Gorgeous photo, our Ivan is looking so handsome :Smug


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That fur around his eyes is definitely growing!!! He looks much darker!!

How long has it been now since the accident? He is remarkable!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh wow, he looks fabulous!!!

His photo is like a negative of a ninja 

Tell him from someone who knows - burn scars make you interesting  

You are amazing, for bringing him through this xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

He is still sprouting baby hairs. We have a slightly baggy lower eyelid on the right side. Sometimes it looks fine as old early pictures don't show it but other times I get a bit cautious and it seems to adjust itself and disappear.

If we get away with just this then he is one lucky cat.

Thank you for the lovely comments and @MCWillow he is one individual boy x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@huckybuck 
It was16th April and I had been at the cinema when I got the call about the barn fire. I found the tickets in a bag only a few weeks ago!!

Luckily I stayed outside looking at bricks in my windows. They are a bit unusual and needing copying. Iv came round the back of the house and jumped down off a retaining wall.

I still remember saying out loud "that's not my cat". X


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Goodness me, he's looking great - and as if he's wearing a little Zorrow mask!

Seriously, it is really nice to read your update


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Its amazing the amount hes come on.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick update
Ivan had his annual vet check this morning.

He is great. His vet and I discussed his droopy lower eyelid. Iain felt that he has some scar tissue and that would be little he could do surgically.

I am hoping now the building work is finished and we have got rid of the dust that we might get some slight improvement. We still are getting some new hair growth.

Thanks to everyone on here for your support and advice. Ivan sailed through today's visit as we now have a new 'lucky' cat carrier and a sneaky supply of valerian based products to ease the stress x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's good news, well done Ivan. x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Great news. and Ivan looks better with every pic.

I want to come and pet him and give him some treats, when is visiting hours


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, Ivan looks amazing . He truly is a little miracle . I hope that you feel proud when you look at him BC. Your love, dedication and tender care are the reason that he's here now .xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done Iv!!!

Looking fabulous too. 

I wonder if it would be worth trying an air purifier in the room he spends most time in as that really does help cut down on dust and allergens.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Great news. Ivan superb.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aww that's great news gorgeous Ivan :Kiss


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He's looking so gorgeous :Kiss glad his checkout went well


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Good news! 

Ivan is amazing


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Ivan it's so lovely to see you sweetheart! xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

How cute is he!! I'm glad he's doing so well xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the likes and replies.
@huckybuck we have got inside functional now so no more brick dust or the irritating plaster dust which was awful.

He has a slight droopy lower right eyelid but he has sprouted one long whisker over his left eye. I am hopeful we will get more! His nose within the last week has suddenly seemed to have filled in.

He sends everyone especially @Soozi a paw wave and if anyone is ever passing please pop in x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Thanks everyone for the likes and replies.
> @huckybuck we have got inside functional now so no more brick dust or the irritating plaster dust which was awful.
> 
> He has a slight droopy lower right eyelid but he has sprouted one long whisker over his left eye. I am hopeful we will get more! His nose within the last week has suddenly seemed to have filled in.
> ...


Ivan will always be my hero Hun! glad all the mucky work is over! I don't know how you coped with it all! Big hugs Xxx


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

I read this whole thread and I went from one page to another cheering for your little Ivan. What a trooper! I'm so glad he has been such an amazing fella through all of this. 
PS: There were a lot of tears to begin with, and more tears. 

This guy is my inspiration now!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Go Ivan! 

Did they ever catch the scumbags who were setting the barn fires?


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Jesthar unfortunately no. I are 99.9 percent certain who it was.

I am sure karma will prevail.
X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Sh N said:


> I read this whole thread and I went from one page to another cheering for your little Ivan. What a trooper! I'm so glad he has been such an amazing fella through all of this.
> PS: There were a lot of tears to begin with, and more tears.
> 
> This guy is my inspiration now!


Thank you. Ivan wanted to get better and just needed time x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

bluecordelia said:


> @Jesthar unfortunately no. I are 99.9 percent certain who it was.
> 
> I am sure karma will prevail.
> X


Much as I dislike violence(except where it is needed)I so hope that Karma will get the barstewards responsible 
On a lighter note,Ivan you are looking so much better


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

He is a little stunner!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ivan is looking great. He has taken everything in his stride. He is one brave gorgeous little man  

Viv xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Well done Ivan, you have come so far and looking fantastic! Such a brave, gorgeous boy  xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick two year update.

Iv had his annual vet check on Friday. 
He is doing great. He has put a bit of weight on so Dreamies are on ration now!
Iain his vet is very happy with him and apart from a little bit of scar tissue on one one eye Ivan is now pretty much your average cat!

He is still growing white hair so I hope that in 3 years we will be fully or as fully regrow as possible x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Ivan is looking fantastic. Does he have any mental scars from the fire at all? Like being afraid to go into the barn. Was that where he got hurt? He is gorgeous both of your furbaby's are gorgeous. 

Viv xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ivan is looking absolutely AMAZING! such a strong, brave boy xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for such a lovely update, Ivan looks awesome! :Happy


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He's looking so great :Happy it's wonderful to see what a good recovery he made.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely to see how well he looks bless him.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> Quick two year update.
> 
> Iv had his annual vet check on Friday.
> He is doing great. He has put a bit of weight on so Dreamies are on ration now!
> ...


Thank you so much for the update hun! I still have the earlier photos of Ivan on my computer and he's come a long way since that awful day! Such a brave boy and he's always in my thoughts! He would never have got through the ordeal without all your care and love. Bless you! Kisses and hugs to you all. xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a lovely update of PF's own wonderful Ivan.
He is looking fantastic and is a real credit to all the love and care you gave him following the nasty injuries he suffer in the fire.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Great news about Ivan!  He is looking wonderful, bless him.  .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Doesn't he look fantastic! Lovely update and so glad everything is good for him. Amazing to think apart from a small amount of scar tissue he is back to normal.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

So sorry to hear about ivan .i hope he gets better soon it must have been such a shock to him .glad hes feeling better


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Brilliant news!!! Lots of love and kisses to you all xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't believe it has been two years! Those early pictures of Ivan were so hard to see (and I know we were spared the pics directly after the accident which would have been much worse) but I think I speak for us all in saying that no matter how upsetting it may have been at times it has been a privilege to get to know Ivan and follow his story, he truly is our PF miracle cat :Kiss xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

He's a real credit to you there's a lot to be said for good old fashioned TLC, he's a very lucky boy x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

He is so gorgeous! What a brave brave boy!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

2 and bit years down the line. I am super excited today as Iv is still getting new hair growth but today I noticed hair right under his eye. It's hard to see but definitely there!! I had reconciled that he would always have his slightly surprised look but who knows!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

You are looking gooooooood, Iv!! xx (must be all that good slave loving!)


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bless him. It is so lovely to see him looking so well. Thank you for the update x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A very brave and handsome boy. Who would have thought all that time ago how well he would be now.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lovely update for one of PF's hero's , You're looking fabulous Iv and a credit to your slave for all her loving care.


----------



## Fannyfanackapan (Sep 10, 2017)

There is definitely hair there I can see it too. I often wondered what happened to him, but, didn't want to ask. What a truly lucky lad he is - and handsome of course, he looks a little like Jack Nicholson - or is that just me?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

He looks so handsome hair or not :Kiss he's come such a long way hasn't he, can't believe it was so long ago!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow that's brilliant!!

How old is Iv now?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a lovely update, Ivan is looking so very handsome and fluffy. A real credit to you hun xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Well done Ivan looks good on him.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

What an amazing story, just read the whole thread. You never gave up on your boy and look at him now xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Awww amazing, so pleased to see him looking so well. Beautiful, brave brave boy.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@huckybuck he was about a year older than Blue so roughly about 5. That was an estimate from his rescue.

@Emmasian your eyes must be bleeding!!!

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Sadly there is a kitten in RSPCA rescue currently with burns.

He is just the nicest boy and a bit of a wise owl. One of his vets moved on this week to do a doctorate at Cambridge so she will be missed. @Ceiling Kitty they need locums!! X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Fannyfanackapan dont tell him but he does have that rugged look!!

One day I hope to do a bit of fostering and the oldies and broken ones will be my thing

X


----------



## Fannyfanackapan (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm a sucker for the oldies too, you get so much back for so little really. I don't really have the room to foster & Lith wouldn't be happy with it at all. Now she is pushing 11, I suppose I ought to listen to her, after all, she is nearly middle aged 
I can't remember what life was like now pre Poppy, she spends all day stuck to my right leg purring as I work, I don't even notice when she gets up, but, I sure notice when she isn't there


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@bluecordelia - Iv is looking wonderful, bless him!


----------

